# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Разрушительный эффект оскорбления вайшнавов

## Aniruddha das

В том, что люди, отождествляющие себя с бренным мaтериaльным телом, постоянно нaсмехaются нaд великими личностями, нет ничего удивительного. Но зaвисть, живущaя в сердце мaтериaлистов, приносит свою пользу, ибо ведет их к пaдению. Пыль со стоп великих личностей лишaет их могуществa и слaвы.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Однa и тa же вещь нa рaзных людей может действовaть по-рaзному. Одни рaстения зaсыхaют под пaлящими лучaми солнцa, a другие, нaоборот, буйно рaзрaстaются. Тaким обрaзом, в конечном счете не солнце, a сaмо рaстение, впитывaющее солнечные лучи, является причиной своего ростa или увядaния. Aнaлогично этому, мaхийaсам падa-рaджо-'бхишекaм — пыль со стоп великих личностей может принести человеку величaйшее блaго, однaко тa же сaмaя пыль может причинить ему вред. Оскорбитель лотосных стоп великой личности обречен нa высыхaние. Постепенно он лишaется всех своих хороших кaчеств. Великий человек может простить все нaнесенные ему оскорбления, но Кришнa не прощaет оскорблений, нaнесенных пыли со стоп великой личности. Когдa пaлящие лучи солнцa жгут голову, это еще можно вынести, но боль, которую рaскaленное солнце причиняет стопaм, непереносимa. 

Тот, кто оскорбляет предaнных, опускaется все ниже и ниже, поэтому он не может остaновиться и продолжaет нaносить оскорбления стопaм великой личности. Оскорбления, кaк прaвило, совершaют те, кто ошибочно отождествляет себя с бренным телом. Цaрь Дaкшa глубоко зaблуждaлся, отождествляя свое тело с душой. Он нaнес оскорбление лотосным стопaм Господa Шивы, поскольку считaл, что его тело, которое было причиной появления нa свет телa Сaти, зaнимaет более высокое положение, чем тело Господa Шивы. Недaлекие люди чaсто допускaют эту ошибку и действуют, исходя из телесных предстaвлений о жизни. A это, в свою очередь, приводит к тому, что они нaносят все больше и больше оскорблений лотосным стопaм великих душ. Человек, имеющий подобные предстaвления о жизни, нaходится нa одном уровне с животными, тaкими, кaк коровы и ослы. ШБ 4.4.13

----------


## Aniruddha das

Человек, рaзвивший в себе любовь к Вишну, должен тaкже питaть любовь и увaжение к Его предaнным. Господь Шивa считaется величaйшим вaйшнaвом: вaишнaванам йaтха шaмбхух. Поэтому, когдa Сaти увиделa, что ее отец, совершaвший великие жертвоприношения, непочтительно относится к величaйшему предaнному, Господу Шиве, онa стрaшно рaзгневaлaсь. Это вполне естественнaя реaкция — когдa при нaс оскорбляют Вишну или вaйшнaвa, мы не должны остaвaться спокойными. Господь Чaйтaнья всю жизнь проповедовaл ненaсилие и смирение, однaко, когдa Джaгaй и Мaдхaй оскорбили Нитьянaнду, Он рaзгневaлся и хотел убить их. Когдa при нaс поносят или унижaют вaйшнaвa или Вишну, мы не должны терпеть это. Нaроттaмa дaс Тхaкур говорит: кродхa бхaктa-двеши джaне. Способность гневaться зaложенa у нaс в природе, и если мы нaпрaвим свой гнев нa человекa, который врaждебно относится к Верховному Господу или Его предaнным, то гнев стaнет добродетелью. Мы не должны терпеть, когдa кто-то оскорбительно ведет себя по отношению к Вишну или вaйшнaву. Сaти рaзгневaлaсь нa собственного отцa, и тем не менее ее гнев был вполне опрaвдaн, тaк кaк ее отец оскорбил великого вaйшнaвa. Гнев, который Сaти обрушилa нa своего отцa, зaслуживaет похвaлы. ШБ 4.4.10 комментарий

----------


## Aniruddha das

Давая наставления Шриле Рупе Госвами, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сравнил преданное служение Господу с лианой. У лианы слабый стебель, поэтому для того, чтобы расти, она нуждается в опоре в виде другого дерева. Кроме того, пока лиана растет, необходимо всячески оберегать ее, чтобы она не погибла. Говоря о том, как нужно ухаживать за лианой преданного служения, Шри чайтанья Махапрабху особо подчеркивал, что ее необходимо оберегать от оскорблений, наносимых лотосным стопам вайшнавов. Такие оскорбления называют вайшнава-апарадхами . Апарадха значит «оскорбление». Тот, кто совершает вайшнава-апарадхи, перестает духовно развиваться. Какого бы высокого уровня в преданном служении ни достиг человек, если он нанесет оскорбление лотосным стопам вайшнава, все его достижения будут сведены на нет. В шастрах рассказывается о великом йоге Дурвасе Муни, который, спасаясь от последствий вайшнава-апарадхи, целый год метался по вселенной, и даже когда он в конце концов достиг Вайкунтхалоки и попросил защиты у Верховной Личности Бога, то получил отказ. Поэтому мы должны быть очень осторожными и стараться не наносить оскорблений лотосным стопам вайшнава . Самая тяжкая вайшнава-апарадха — это гурв-апарадха, оскорбление лотосных стоп духовного учителя. Среди оскорблений, которые можно нанести святому имени Господа, гурв-апарадха считается самым тяжким. Гурор аваджна шрути- шастра нинданам (Падма-пурана). Из десяти оскорблений святого имени самые серьезные — это неповиновение духовному учителю и поношение ведических писаний.

Самое простое определение вайшнава дал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху: вайшнавом следует считать человека, при виде которого мы сразу вспоминаем о Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне. В данном стихе говорится о вайшнавах и о брахманах . Вайшнав — это брахман, обладающий знанием, поэтому вайшнавов иногда называют брахманами- вайшнавами, брахманами-пандитами или вайшнавами и брахманами одновременно. Иными словами, вайшнав всегда является брахманом, тогда как брахман может и не быть чистым вайшнавом . Осознав свою духовную природу, брахма джанати, человек сразу становится брахманом . Представления человека, достигшего уровня брахмана, об Абсолютной Истине в основе своей являются безличными. Но когда брахман постигает Верховного Господа как личность, он становится вайшнавом. Вайшнав трансцендентен даже по отношению к брахману . С материальной точки зрения брахман занимает в обществе самое высокое положение, но вайшнав превосходит даже брахмана . И брахман, и вайшнав находятся на очень высокой ступени духовного развития. Качества брахмана перечислены в «Бхагавад-гите»: правдивость, уравновешенность, умение сдерживать чувства, терпимость, простота, знание Абсолютной Истины, непоколебимая вера в священные писания и применение брахманических качеств в повседневной жизни. А когда человек, обладающий всеми этими качествами, посвящает себя трансцендентному любовному служению Господу, он становится вайшнавом. Притху Махараджа призывает своих подданных, уже занятых преданным служением Господу, быть осторожными и не наносить оскорблений брахманам и вайшнавам. Оскорбления лотосных стоп брахманов и вайшнавов столь пагубны, что из-за таких оскорблений погибли даже потомки Яду, ближайшие родственники Господа Кришны. Верховная Личность Бога не прощает оскорблений, нанесенных лотосным стопам брахманов и вайшнавов. Случается, что цари или чиновники, облеченные огромной властью, проявляют неуважение к брахманам и вайшнавам, не ведая того, что подобные оскорбления неминуемо приведут их к гибели. ШБ 4.21.37 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

Восстановить чистое сознание можно, совершая жертвоприношения, давая пожертвования, занимаясь благочестивой деятельностью и т.д., но тому, кто осквернил свое сознание Кришны, оскорбив брахмана или вайшнава, очень трудно восстановить его. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху назвал вайшнава-апарадху, оскорбление, нанесенное вайшнаву, «бешеным слоном». Поэтому нужно быть очень осторожным и стараться не оскорблять вайшнавов или брахманов . Даже великому йогу Дурвасе Муни пришлось убегать от Сударшаны-чакры, после того как он оскорбил вайшнава Махараджу Амбаришу, который был не брахманом и не санньяси, а обыкновенным домохозяином. Но, поскольку Махараджа Амбариша был вайшнавом, оскорбивший его Дурваса Муни был сурово наказан.

Итак, если сознание Кришны покрыто материальными грехами, освободиться от них можно, просто повторяя мантру Харе Кришна, но тот, кто осквернил свое сознание Кришны, оскорбив брахмана или вайшнава, не сможет восстановить его, пока не искупит свой грех, то есть не заслужит прощение оскорбленного им вайшнава или брахмана . Так пришлось поступить Дурвасе Муни, который в конце концов сдался на милость Махараджи Амбариши. Искупить вайшнава-апарадху можно, только вымолив у оскорбленного вайшнава прощение, и никак иначе. ШБ 4.26.24 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что препятствия на пути преданного служения бывают двух видов. К первому относится вайшнава-апарадха, оскорбление лотосных стоп вайшнава. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, предостерегая преданных от вайшнава-апарадхи, сравнивал ее с бешеным слоном. Когда бешеный слон врывается в прекрасный сад, он крушит и топчет все на своем пути. Столь же разрушительна и вайшнава-апарадха: каких бы высот преданного служения ни достиг человек, если он нанесет оскорбление вайшнаву, то, по сути дела, поставит крест на своей духовной жизни. Конечно, полностью уничтожить сознание Кришны невозможно, поскольку оно вечно, однако духовное развитие такого человека может остановиться очень надолго.  ШБ 5.1.5 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

О мой повелитель, я не боюсь ни молнии царя Индры, ни безжалостного, как змея, трезубца Господа Шивы, ни наказаний, которым подвергает грешников владыка смерти Ямараджа. Меня не страшит ни огонь, ни палящее солнце, ни луна, ни ветер, ни оружие Куверы. Единственное, чего я боюсь, так это оскорбить брахмана. Одна лишь мысль об этом повергает меня в трепет.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, давая наставления Рупе Госвами у Дашашвамедха-гхата в Праяге, ясно сказал, что того, кто наносит оскорбление вайшнаву, ожидают самые суровые последствия. Господь чайтанья сравнил вайшнава-апарадху с бешеным слоном (хати мата). Если бешеный слон ворвется в сад, он погубит в нем все: и плоды, и цветы, и деревья. Подобно этому, тот, кто нанесет оскорбление вайшнаву, погубит все свои духовные достижения. Оскорблять брахмана очень опасно, и Махараджа Рахугана знал об этом. Потому он искренне раскаивался в своей ошибке. В материальном мире много такого, чего можно испугаться — молния, огонь, гнев Ямараджи, наказание трезубцем Господа Шивы и многое другое, — но еще страшнее то, что ожидает человека, оскорбившего такого брахмана, как Джада Бхарата. Вот почему Махараджа Рахугана без промедления спустился со своего паланкина и бросился к лотосным стопам Джады Бхараты, вымаливая прощение. ШБ 5.10.17

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил, что оскорбить вайшнава — значит перечеркнуть всю свою духовную жизнь. Он сравнивал такое оскорбление с бешеным слоном. Бешеный слон способен вытоптать целый сад, выращенный ценой немалых усилий. Поднимаясь по лестнице преданного служения, человек может достичь высочайшей ступени, но, если он по той или иной причине вдруг нанесет оскорбление вайшнаву, вся эта лестница под ним рухнет. Не зная, кто такой Джада Бхарата, царь Рахугана оскорбил его, но после этого, будучи достаточно разумным, взмолился о прощении. Только так можно спастись от последствий вайшнава- апарадхи. Вайшнавы, преданные Кришны, по природе своей скромны и милосердны. Человек, оскорбивший вайшнава, должен тут же попросить у него прощения, иначе такой человек не сможет продолжать свой духовный путь. ШБ 5.10.24 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

Самый тяжкий из грехов — это причинить зло чистому преданному, вайшнаву. Того, кто совершил подобное оскорбление, неминуемо ждет большая беда, поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сравнивал такие поступки с бешеным слоном, который врывается в сад и крушит все, что там растет. Если человек причиняет вред брахману или вайшнаву, он этим преступлением лишает себя всех плодов совершенных им прежде благих дел. Надо быть очень осторожным, чтобы ни в коем случае не оскорбить вайшнава, не нанести ему вайшнава-апарадху . Господь ясно говорит, что, хотя Хираньякашипу был благословлен Господом Брахмой, он лишится этих благословений, как только причинит зло собственному сыну, Махарадже Прахладе. Таких вайшнавов, как Махараджа Прахлада, называют нирваира, «не имеющими врагов». В другом месте «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.25.21) сказано: аджата-шатравах шантах садхавах садху-бхушанах — у преданного нет врагов, он исполнен покоя, следует богооткровенным писаниям и украшен всеми возвышенными качествами. Преданный ни с кем не враждует, но, если кто-то видит в нем врага и начинает чинить ему зло, Верховный Господь уничтожает такого нечестивца, лишив его всех благословений, которые он от кого-либо мог получить. Безусловно, Хираньякашипу вкушал плоды своих аскетических подвигов, однако в этом стихе Господь говорит, что, совершив преступление против Махараджи Прахлады, Хираньякашипу тут же погибнет. Долголетие, богатство, красота, образование — все, что человек получает в результате своей благочестивой деятельности, не сможет его защитить, если он оскорбит вайшнава непочтением к его лотосным стопам. Каким бы богатым и могущественным ни был человек, если он причинит вайшнаву зло, его ждет неминуемая гибель. ШБ 7.4.28 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что Саубхари Муни пал из-за вайшнава -апарадхи. Некогда Гаруда захотел съесть рыбу, но Саубхари Муни по недоразумению решил ее защитить. Так он помешал Гаруде поесть и тем самым нанес серьезное оскорбление вайшнаву . Из-за этой вайшнава - апарадхи, оскорбления лотосных стоп вайшнава, Саубхари Муни утратил свое возвышенное положение и перестал заниматься мистической практикой тапасьи . Никогда нельзя чинить препятствия вайшнаву — таков урок, который мы должны извлечь из истории Саубхари Муни. ШБ 9.6.49 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## ОльгаО

Да, вопрос только в том, кого ж считать вайшнавами? (ведь даже инициация и следование принципам в течение более 10 лет, неистовое служение в храме и т.п. не всегда делает нас вайшнавами)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Всех, кто повторяет святые имена, мы должны считать вайшнавами и относиться к ним с почтением. Себя же мы никогда не должны считать достигшими духовных высот.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Да, вопрос только в том, кого ж считать вайшнавами? (ведь даже инициация и следование принципам в течение более 10 лет, неистовое служение в храме и т.п. не всегда делает нас вайшнавами)


Шрила Рупа Госвами объясняет в Шри Упадешамрите, как нужно вести себя с вайшнавами разного уровня:

Текст 5
кршнети йасйа гири там манасадрийета 
дикшасти чет пранатибхиш ча бхаджантам ишам 
шушрушайа бхаджана-виджнам ананйам анйа- 
ниндади-шунйа-хрдам ипсита-санга-лабдхйа 

кршна — святое имя Господа Кршны; ити — таким образом; йасйа — кого; гири — словами или речью; там — его; манаса — в уме; адрийета — следует почитать; дикша — посвящение; асти — есть; чет — если; пранатибхих — поклонами; ча — также; бхаджантам — занятый преданным служением; ишам — Верховной Личности Бога; шушрушайа — практическим служением; бхаджана-виджнам — тот, кто достиг высот преданного служения; ананйам — без отклонений; анйа-нинда-ади — поношение других и т.д.; шунйа — полностью лишено; хрдам — чье сердце; ипсита — желанного; санга — общения; лабдхйа — добиваясь. 

Преданному, который повторяет святое имя Господа Кршны, следует оказывать почтение мысленно; перед преданным, который получил духовное посвящение [дикшу] и поклоняется Божеству, нужно смиренно склоняться, а с чистым преданным, который достиг высот в неуклонном преданном служении и в чьем сердце не осталось и следа желания критиковать других, необходимо общаться и стараться служить ему с верой и преданностью. 

Комментарий 
Разумное осуществление шести принципов любовных взаимоотношений с преданными, упомянутых в предыдущем стихе, предполагает тщательный отбор людей, составляющих круг нашего общения. Поэтому Шрила Рупа Госвами советует нам строить свои отношения с вайшнавами в соответствии с их местом в преданном служении. В данном стихе он рассказывает о том, как вести себя с преданными трех типов: каништха-адхикари, мадхйама-адхикари и уттама-адхикари. Каништха-адхикари — это неофит, который получил от духовного учителя первое посвящение (хари-нама-дикшу) и пытается повторять святое имя Кршны. Такому преданному следует оказывать уважение мысленно как каништха-ваишнаву. Мадхйама-адхикари — это преданный, которому духовный учитель дал духовное посвящение и который, следуя его указаниям, отдает все свое время трансцендентному любовному служению Господу. 

Считается, что мадхйама-адхикари находится на середине пути преданного служения. Уттама-адхикари — это совершенный преданный, достигший вершин преданного служения. Уттама-адхикари свободен от желания критиковать и оскорблять других, его сердце абсолютно чисто. Он достиг высшей ступени духовного самоосознания — ступени беспримесного сознания Кршны. По словам Шрилы Рупы Госвами, общение с таким маха-бхагаватой, совершенным вайшнавом, и служение ему — это то, к чему должен стремиться каждый преданный. 
Не следует останавливаться на уровне каништха-адхикари, преданного низшего класса, которого привлекает только поклонение Божеству в храме. Описание такого преданного приводится в Одиннадцатой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.2.47): 

арчайам эва харайе 
пуджам йах шраддхайехате 
на тад-бхактешу чанйешу 
са бхактах пракртах смртах 

«Того, кто с верой и преданностью поклоняется Божеству в храме, но не знает, как вести себя с преданными и другими людьми, называют пракрта-бхактой или каништха-адхикари». 
Необходимо подняться с уровня каништха-адхикари на уровень мадхйама-адхикари. Мадхйама-адхикари описан в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.2.46) следующим образом: 

ишваре тад-адхинешу 
балишешу двишатсу ча 
према-маитри-крпопекша 
йах кароти са мадхйамах 

«Мадхйама-адхикари — это преданный, который поклоняется Верховной Личности Бога как высшему объекту своей любви, поддерживает дружеские отношения с преданными Господа, милостив к невежественным и избегает общения с завистливыми». 

Таково правильное отношение к практике преданного служения, и в данном стихе Шрила Рупа Госвами рассказывает нам о том, как вести себя с разными преданными. В жизни нам приходится сталкиваться с разными типами вайшнавов. Пракрта-сахаджийи, как правило, повторяют Харе Кршна маха-мантру, но при этом сохраняют привязанность к женщинам, деньгам и одурманивающим средствам (наркотикам и т.п.). Хотя такие люди и повторяют святое имя Господа, они еще недостаточно чисты. Необходимо оказывать им почтение в уме, но общения с ними следует избегать. К невинным душам, сбившимся с пути из-за дурного общения, следует проявлять милость, если они стремятся следовать указаниям чистых преданных, а преданным-неофитам, уже получившим посвящение у истинного духовного учителя и старающимся выполнять его указания, необходимо выражать почтение. 

Движение сознания Кршны дает шанс каждому вне зависимости от его происхождения, вероисповедания и цвета кожи. Мы приглашаем всех присоединяться к нашему движению, приходить в наши храмы, принимать прасад и слушать о Кршне. Видя, что кто-то действительно интересуется сознанием Кршны и хочет получить посвящение, мы принимаем его в ученики, чтобы он мог начать повторять святое имя Господа. Если преданный-неофит получил посвящение и, выполняя указания духовного учителя, начал заниматься преданным служением, его нужно считать настоящим вайшнавом и выражать ему почтение. Среди множества таких вайшнавов, возможно, найдется один, который серьезно относится к служению Господу и неукоснительно следует всем регулирующим принципам, повторяя предписанное количество кругов джапы на четках и все время ища новые пути распространения сознания Кршны. Следует считать такого вайшнава уттама-адхикари — человеком, достигшим вершин преданного служения, и всегда искать его общества. 

Метод, благодаря которому в преданном развивается привязанность к Кршне, описан в «Чаитанйа-чаритамрте» (Антйа, 4.192): 
дикша-кале бхакта каре атма-самарпана 
сеи-кале кршна таре каре атма-сама 
«С момента посвящения, когда преданный полностью отдает себя служению Господу, Кршна начинает смотреть на него как на равного Самому Себе». 
Смысл дикши, духовного посвящения, объясняет в «Бхакти-сандарбхе» (868) Шрила Джива Госвами: 

дивйам джнанам йато дадйат 
курйат папасйа санкшайам 
тасмад дикшети са прокта 
дешикаис таттва-ковидаих 

«Благодаря дикше в человеке постепенно исчезает тяга к материальным наслаждениям и просыпается интерес к духовной жизни». 

Тому можно найти немало примеров, особенно в Европе и Америке. Многие мои ученики — выходцы из богатых и уважаемых семей — быстро утрачивают всякий интерес к материальным наслаждениям и проникаются желанием вести духовную жизнь. Несмотря на то, что они выросли в очень богатых семьях, многие соглашаются жить в условиях, которые никак не назовешь комфортабельными. Ради Кршны они готовы смириться с любыми условиями — лишь бы жить в храме и общаться с вайшнавами. Когда человек до такой степени утрачивает интерес к материальным наслаждениям, он может получить посвящение у духовного учителя. Желающим достичь совершенства в духовной жизни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (6.1.13) рекомендует следующее: тапаса брахмачарйена шамена ча дамена ча. Человек, который действительно хочет получить дикшу, должен быть готов совершать аскезы, соблюдать целибат, укрощать ум и плоть. Тот, кто готов к этому и желает обрести духовное знание (дивйам джнанам), достоин получить посвящение. На языке священных писаний дивйам джнанам называют тад-виджнаной — «знанием о Всевышнем». Тад-виджнанартхам са гурум эвабхигаччхет: тот, кого интересует трансцендентная наука об Абсолютной Истине, должен получить посвящение. Такому человеку следует обратиться к духовному учителю и попросить у него дикшу. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.3.21) также сказано: тасмад гурум прападйета джиджнасух шрейа уттамам — «Тот, кто действительно интересуется трансцендентной наукой об Абсолютной Истине, должен обратиться к духовному учителю». 
Нельзя принимать духовного учителя, если вы не собираетесь следовать его наставлениям. Нельзя также смотреть на принятие духовного учителя и духовную практику как на дань моде. Нужно стать джиджнасу, то есть гореть желанием получить знания от истинного духовного учителя. Необходимо спрашивать его только о том, что имеет отношение к трансцендентной науке (джиджнасух шрейа уттамам). Слово уттамам означает «то, что лежит за пределами сферы материального знания». Тама значит «тьма материального мира», а ут переводится как «трансцендентный». Обычно людей интересует только то, что связано с мирской жизнью; но как только человек, утрачивая интерес к подобным темам, сосредоточивает свое внимание на трансцендентных предметах, он становится достоин посвящения. Преданного, который получил посвящение у истинного духовного учителя и серьезно занимается служением Господу, следует считать мадхйама-адхикари. 

Повторение святых имен Кршны — настолько возвышенный процесс, что если человек повторяет Харе Кршна маха-мантру без оскорблений (то есть стараясь не наносить десяти видов оскорблений), он постепенно осознает, что между святым именем Господа и Самим Господом разницы нет. Тому, кто обрел такое видение, преданные-неофиты должны оказывать почтение. Следует твердо знать, что повторение святого имени Господа без оскорблений — непременное условие прогресса в сознании Кршны. В «Шри Чаитанйа-чаритамрте» (Мадхйа, 22.69) сказано: 
йахара комала шраддха се `каништха' джана 
краме краме тенхо бхакта ха-ибе `уттама' 

«Неофитом называют того, чья вера шатка и неустойчива, однако со временем он может стать совершенным преданным». Все начинают преданное служение с уровня неофита, но те, кто как следует читает установленное число кругов хари-намы, шаг за шагом поднимаются на высшую ступень, становясь уттама-адхикари. Поскольку люди на Западе не способны на длительное сосредоточение при чтении мантры на четках, для них в движении сознания Кршны установлена минимальная норма — шестнадцать кругов мантры ежедневно. Однако Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что того, кто не повторяет каждый день по меньшей мере шестьдесят четыре круга джапы (то есть сто тысяч имен), следует считать падшим (патитой). Согласно этому критерию, практически все мы падшие, однако то, что мы со всей искренностью и серьезностью стараемся служить Верховному Господу, позволяет нам надеяться на милость Господа Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху, которого называют патита-паваной, спасителем падших. 
Когда Шрила Сатйараджа Кхан, великий преданный Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху, спросил Господа о том, каковы отличительные признаки вайшнава, Господь ответил: 

прабху кахе, — — „йанра мукхе шуни эка-бара 
кршна-нама, сеи пуджйа, — — шрештха сабакара“ 

«Если вы услышали, что человек хотя бы раз произнес слово „Кршна“, то должны считать его лучшим среди всех, кто вас окружает» (Ч.-ч., Мадхйа, 15.106). Господь Чаитанйа Махапрабху продолжал: 

„атаэва йанра мукхе эка кршна-нама 
сеи та' ваишнава, кариха танхара саммана“ 

«Того, кто проявляет интерес к повторению святого имени Господа Кршны, или того, кому нравится повторять имена Кршны, следует считать вайшнавом и оказывать ему уважение, по крайней мере мысленно» (Ч.-ч., Мадхйа, 15.111). Одному из наших друзей, знаменитому английскому музыканту, понравилось петь и повторять мантру Харе Кршна, и он даже несколько раз упомянул святое имя Кршны в своих песнях. У себя дома он почитает изображения Кршны и с почетом принимает проповедников сознания Кршны. В общем, он в высшей степени уважительно относится к имени Кршны и Его деяниям, поэтому мы, видя как этот достойный человек постепенно прогрессирует в сознании Кршны, относимся к нему с искренним уважением. Такому человеку всегда следует оказывать почтение. Следовательно, вайшнавы должны почтительно относиться к каждому, кто, регулярно повторяя святое имя, пытается развить в себе сознание Кршны. С другой стороны, мы были свидетелями того, как некоторые наши духовные братья, считавшиеся великими проповедниками, со временем пали жертвами материалистических представлений о жизни, поскольку не уделяли должного внимания повторению святого имени Господа. 

В Своих наставлениях Санатане Госвами Господь Чаитанйа Махапрабху разделил преданное служение на три категории. 

шастра-йукти нахи джане дрдха, шраддхаван 
`мадхйама-адхикари' сеи маха-бхагйаван 

«Человека, чьи познания в шастрах не отличаются глубиной и логической завершенностью, но который уже обрел твердую веру в повторение Харе Кршна маха-мантры и, отбросив все сомнения, занимается преданным служением в соответствии с предписаниями шастр, следует считать мадхйама-адхикари. Такой человек очень удачлив» (Ч.-ч, Мадхйа, 22.67). Мадхйама-адхикари — это шраддхаван, человек, обладающий незыблемой верой, и у такого человека есть все возможности для прогресса в преданном служении. Поэтому в «Чаитанйа-чаритамрте» (Мадхйа, 22.64) говорится: 
шраддхаван джана хайа бхакти-адхикари 
`уттама', `мадхйама', `каништха' — шраддха-анусари 
«Критерием того, на какой из трех ступеней преданного служения — низшей, средней или высшей — находится преданный, является сила его шраддхи [веры]». В «Чаитанйа-чаритамрте» (Мадхйа, 22.62) сказано: 
`шраддха'-шабде — вишваса кахе судрдха нишчайа 
кршне бхакти каиле сарва-карма крта хайа 

«„Занимаясь трансцендентным служением Кршне, человек тем самым выполняет и все свои второстепенные обязанности“. Такую твердую и глубокую веру, благоприятную для преданного служения, называют шраддхой». Со шраддхи, веры в Кршну, и начинается сознание Кршны. Под верой мы подразумеваем твердую веру. Слова «Бхагавад-гиты» — авторитетные указания для тех, кто верит в Кршну. Все, что говорит Кршна в «Бхагавад-гите», нужно принимать буквально, не давая Его словам собственных толкований. Так принял «Бхагавад-гиту» Арджуна. После того как Кршна рассказал ему «Бхагавад-гиту», Арджуна сказал: сарвам этад ртам манйе йан мам вадаси кешава — «О Кршна, каждое Твое слово я принимаю как неоспоримую истину» (Б.-г., 10.14). 

В этом ключ к правильному пониманию «Бхагавад-гиты», и это называют шраддхой. Нельзя принимать одну часть «Бхагавад-гиты» и отвергать другую, руководствуясь собственными произвольными толкованиями. Это нельзя назвать шраддхой. Шраддха значит, что вы безоговорочно принимаете все наставления «Бхагавад-гиты», особенно ее последнее наставление: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа — «Оставь все другие религии и просто предайся Мне» (Б.-г., 18.66). Когда человек обретает абсолютную веру в данное наставление, эта вера становится основой его прогресса в духовной жизни. 

Человек, посвящающий все свое время повторению Харе Кршна маха-мантры, постепенно осознает свою духовную природу. До тех пор, пока человек не станет повторять мантру Харе Кршна с верой в Кршну, Кршна не откроет ему Себя: севонмукхе хи джихвадау свайам эва спхуратй адах (Бхакти-расамрта-синдху, 1.2.234). Верховную Личность Бога невозможно познать никакими искусственными методами. Для этого мы должны с верой и преданностью служить Господу. Такое служение начинается с языка (севонмукхе хи джихвадау), а это значит, что мы должны все время повторять святые имена Господа и принимать кршна-прасад. Не следует повторять ничего другого или есть какую-то другую пищу. Если преданный будет неукоснительно следовать данному методу, Верховный Господь откроет Себя ему. 

Осознав себя вечным слугой Кршны, человек утрачивает интерес ко всему, что не связано со служением Кршне. Всегда думая о Кршне, изобретая все новые и новые методы распространения святого имени Кршны, он осознает, что единственная его задача — распространять движение сознания Кршны по всему миру. Следует считать такого человека уттама-адхикари и всегда искать его общества, строя свои отношения с ним на шести принципах (дадати пратигрхнати и т.д.). В сущности, такого продвинутого преданного-вайшнава, уттама-адхикари, следует принять своим духовным учителем. Все, чем вы владеете, нужно отдать в его распоряжение, поскольку в шастрах говорится: все свое достояние человек должен отдать духовному учителю. Брахмачари, в частности, должен просить подаяние, а затем отдавать все собранное духовному учителю. Однако тому, кто еще не осознал себя, не следует пытаться подражать поведению продвинутого преданного, маха-бхагаваты, поскольку в конечном счете это приведет к падению. 

В данном стихе Шрила Рупа Госвами советует преданным научиться различать каништха-адхикари, мадхйама-адхикари и уттама-адхикари. Преданный также должен знать свой уровень и не пытаться подражать тому, кто находится на более высоком уровне. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур дал некоторые практические указания, помогающие отличить вайшнава уттама-адхикари, в частности, по его способности обращать многие падшие души в вишнуизм. Не следует становиться духовным учителем, не достигнув уровня уттама-адхикари. Вайшнавы-неофиты и вайшнавы, стоящие на средней ступени, тоже могут принимать учеников, но только из числа преданных того же уровня, и при этом нужно отдавать себе отчет в том, что последние, действуя под их недостаточно компетентным руководством, не смогут достичь ощутимого прогресса на пути к высшей цели жизни. Вот почему так важно принять в качестве духовного учителя преданного уттама-адхикари.

----------


## ОльгаО

Да это все понятно, а вот на практике все не так.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Да это все понятно, а вот на практике все не так.


Если у вас на практике  все не так, то вряд ли вам "это всё понятно".  :smilies:  Я бы не спешил говорить: "Это все понятно". Это не так просто, как может показаться. И практика, как вы сами написали, показывает, что еще отнюдь это не так понятно, как нам кажется. Значит, надо работать над тем, чтобы исправлять свои ошибки. Для этого нам и дается метод сознания Кришны: для того чтобы исправиться. То , что мы оказались в этом мире, говорит о том, что нам нужно исправиться. И для этого лучше всего сосредоточиться на своих недостатках, а в других стараться видеть только хорошее, так мы сможем защититься от опасности вайшнава-апарадхи. Тогда наше исправление будет гораздо быстрее происходить.

----------


## Светлана )

> Да это все понятно, а вот на практике все не так.


Поделитесь поконкретнее, что именно не так?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Поделитесь поконкретнее, что именно не так?


И как именно "это все понятно"?  :smilies:

----------


## SergeiP

> Да это все понятно, а вот на практике все не так.


Если "не так" у кого-то другого, то Вы ОБЯЗАНЫ делать соответсвующие выводы. Если "не так" у Вас - то нужно менять себя.

----------


## SergeiP

> ... но к какой категории вайшнавов отнести таких людей? ...


Вопрос неправильно поставлен. Неважно кто и какой категории принадлежит - если поведение хамское, то и реакция должна быть соответствующей. Это объясняет Кришна в Бхагават-Гите. Не надо стараться быть "эзотериком", действуйте просто на основании того, что видите.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Абсолютно согласна, что надо сосредоточиться на своих ошибках и видеть в других хорошее. Стараюсь на практике применять этот принцип изо всех сил.
> Оскорбления всякие разрушительны для духовной практики - не только в адрес вайшнавов.


Сочувствую вам, но вряд ли стоит делать вот такие выводы: "И на самом деле, как я заметила, среди преданных более половины - это именно люди с различными психологическими травмами либо просто очень слабые люди, чья психика или здоровье не выдержали реалий нашего жестокого мира, люди, которые оказались слабее среднестатистического человека-невайшнава и вследствии этого ведущие себя также более неадекватно, чем среднестатистический гражданин."  Вряд ли стоит судить по одному человеку обо всех преданных. Женщинам , конечно свойственны подобные обобщения. Там где бушуют эмоции, неизбежно будут преувеличения, обобщения и т.д. Но если здраво подойти к этому, то чтобы делать такие заявления, какие делаете вы,  надо или провести всеобъемлющее исследование,  и тогда уже делать какие-то заключения, или извиниться за свои слова. Не стоит негативный опыт, который вы получили от общения  с нерадивой "преданной" переносить на всех преданных. Понимаю, что женщинам это трудно. Эмоциональный окрас и все такое. 

Вообще, по-настоящему называться вайшнавом строго говоря могут только чистые преданные, обладающие всеми качествами описанными в священных писаниях. В большинстве своем мы просто учимся чтобы стать вайшнавами, кто лучше, кто хуже. Да, оскорбления обычных людей тоже разрушительны для духовной жизни, но не так как оскорбления вайшнавов. Поэтому, если вы не хотите разрушить свою духовную жизнь, то лучше избавиться от негатива по отношению даже к той нерадивой преданной, которую вы сами и пустили к себе. Наверняка в ней есть и что-то хорошее, вот лучше на это концентрируйтесь. А то, что именно вам выпало такое, это тоже не просто так. С нами не происходит ничего, чего бы мы сами не заслужили. Воспринимайте это как некий урок. Вы можете быть ей благодарны например хотя бы за то, что она показала вам, как не надо практиковать сознание Кришны. Это тоже полезный опыт, поверьте.  Однако, если вы на основании общения с этой женщиной сделаете вывод, что "все преданные такие же как она", то это во-первых будет большой ошибкой (потому что не соответствует действительности), а во-вторых это может помешать вашей духовной жизни. Поскольку негатив по отношению к этой преданной вы будете переносить на всех преданных и вообще на философию сознания Кришны. Такова просто особенность женской психики. Поэтому нужно научиться более реалистично смотреть на все, в том числе и на тех, кто пытается стать преданными.  И как говорится в цитате , которую я привел из Шри Упадешамриты, если кто-то ведет себя неидеально, но тем не менее пытается стать преданным, то нужно оказывать ему почтение в уме. Но общаться близко стоит с теми преданными, которые уже достигли определенного духовного уровня.

----------


## Светлана )

> ...Однако постепенно я стала замечать некоторые странности. Эта преданная, когда меня не было дома, шарилась у меня в квартире по шкафам, брала вещи без спроса. Плюс она стала требовать, чтоб я ее полностью содержала ...Когда я пыталась намекать на чрезмерные материальные желания моей гостьи и как-то вежливо уклоняться от этой странной тирании, я получала в ответ бурные неврозные крики ...Эта "преданная" матаджи, кроме прочего, оставила меня в итоге еще и с нехилым долгом за междугородние телефонные разговоры, которые она делала когда меня не было дома.


Да, тяжко же Вам пришлось...Наверное, если Вы отнеслись к ней с состраданием, как к больному человеку, хотя она преданная,- это не оскорбление. Мы не обязаны разделять точку зрения больного человека, который разрушает свою жизнь или жизнь других, будь он хоть преданный, хоть нет. Главное, не осуждая ее внутренне, поступать в соответствии с ее реальным поведением и молитесь за нее.

----------


## Галим

Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур

Классификация Шримана Махапрабху: вайшнавы, вайшнава-тары и вайшнава-тамы

Из всего этого следует, что к категории вайшнавов относятся те дживы, которые, поднявшись над уровнем канитшха-адхикари, обрели шастрия-шраддху (веру в писания) и способность служить вайшнавам. Согласно классификации, предложенной Шриманом Махапрабху, таких джив следует называть просто вайшнавами до тех пор, пока они не обретут качества, позволяющие отнести их к категории мадхьяма-вайшнавов.

К категории вайшнава-тар относятся вайшнавы, начиная с уровня мадхьяма (те, кто обладают качествами вайшнава в высокой степени). И, наконец, вайшнава-тамы – это исключительно уттама-вайшнавы, обладающие вайшнавскими качествами в превосходной степени.

Давайте посмотрим, как Шриман Махапрабху описывает эти три категории вайшнавов:

1) Определение вайшнава:

атаева йанра мукхе эка кришна-нама
сей та вайшнава, кариха танхара саммана

«Того, кто произнес имя Кришны хотя бы один раз, называется вайшнавом, и ему следует оказывать глубокое уважение». («Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 15.111).

2) Определение вайшнава-тары:

кришна-нама нирантара йанхара вадане
сей се вайшнаватара, бхаджа танхара чаране

«Тот, кто постоянно повторяет имя Кришны, является вайшнава-тарой (обладает качествами вайшнава в высокой степени), и нам следует служить его лотосным стопам». («Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 16.72).

3) Определение вайшнава-тамы:

йанхара даршане мукхе айсе кришна-нама
танхаре джаниха тум вайшнава-прадхана
крама кари кахе прабху вайшнава-лакшана-
вайшнава, вайшнаватара, ара вайшнаватама

«Тот, кто одним своим видом вдохновляет других повторять кришна-наму, является самым возвышенным вайшнавом, или вайшнава-тамой (обладает вайшнавскими качествами в превосходной степени). («Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 16.74-75).

Таким образом, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху разделил преданных на три уровня (вайшнавы, вайшнава-тары и вайшнава-тамы) в соответствии с проявляемыми признаками.

Согласно учению Шримана Махапрабху, тот, кто абсолютно чисто произносит кришна-наму хотя бы раз, достоин называться вайшнавом. Вайшнава-прайи, или вайшнава-абхасы (подобия вайшнавов), относящиеся к категории каништха-бхакт, повторяют лишь намабхасу (тень святого имени). Они не могут произнести шуддха-наму (абсолютно чистое святое имя). Однако те, кто способны повторить шуддха-наму хотя бы один раз, обладают качествами вайшнава и называются шуддха-вайшнавaми. Те, кто непрерывно повторяют шуддха-наму, являются вайшнава-тарами (обладают качествами вайшнава в высокой степени), а те, кто одним своим присутствием побуждают других повторять кришна-наму, относятся к уровню вайшнава-тама (обладают качествами вайшнава в превосходной степени).


Разница между Шри Намой и намабхасой.
Повторяющие намабхасу – не вайшнавы.

Разница между намой и намабхасой не является темой этой статьи. Подробнее об этом мы поговорим в другой раз. Сейчас мы остановимся на этом лишь вкратце: если кришна-нама повторяется с шастрия-шраддхой (верой в писания) и беспримесным вручением себя Кришне, тогда это действительно нама. Если же нама повторяется с любыми желаниями, отличными от желания доставить радость Кришне (аньябхилашита), или же если повторение омрачено гьяной (сухим имперсональным знанием), кармой (деятельностью ради вознаграждения), вайрагьей (отречением, рожденным из отвращения) или другими подобными мотивами, такое повторение является намабхасой.

Несмотря на то, что повторение намабхасы может даровать любые плоды, вплоть до мукти (освобождения из оков материальной энергии), вайшнав всегда повторяет только шуддха-наму и никогда не склоняется к повторению любого из видов намабхасы.

Настоящая нама появляется на языке лишь той дживы, которая: 1) обладает знанием о своей истинной сварупе, 2) понимает, что нама и нами (имя и его обладатель) неотличны, и 3) осознает, что нама являет себя лишь тем, чьи чувства трансцендентно чисты.

Как только джива хотя бы однажды произносит наму, она становится вайшнавом. В тот момент, когда нама являет себя, мгновенно уничтожаются все грехи дживы – и те, что уже принесли плоды (прарабдха) и те, что еще не созрели (апрарабдха). И одновременно с пробуждением намы приходит любовь к Богу.




Обращать внимание на недостатки других можно исключительно с благими намерениями.

Возникает вопрос: позволяет ли этикет указать преданному на его ошибку, если она не входит в три перечисленные категории? Ответ таков: в характере вайшнава не может присутствовать недостатков, кроме трех вышеупомянутых. Если в ком-то есть другие изъяны, помимо вышеперечисленных, то, в соответствии с явленными писаниями, его нельзя назвать вайшнавом.

Следует принять во внимание, что, не имея благих намерений, нельзя обращать внимание на недостатки любого живого существа, не говоря уже о вайшнавах, – даже если мы полностью беспристрастны. Осуждать вайшнава – это оскорбление, но осуждение других джив также является грехом. Вайшнавы не желают заниматься подобной греховной деятельностью.

Однако если намерения человека благие, писания не запрещают с осторожностью осудить чьи-либо недостатки.

Благие намерения бывают трех видов: желать блага тому, кого осуждают; желать блага для всех; и желать блага для самого себя.

Существуют три вида благих намерений:

1) намерение разобраться в чьих либо грехах благоприятно, если возникает из пожелания высшего блага этой личности;

2) анализ чужих ошибок будет причислен к благоприятным действиям, если нашим мотивом является благо всего мира;

3) и наконец, размышление над недостатками других ради собственного духовного благополучия тоже может быть благоприятным.

Например, если кто-то, по одной из вышеперечисленных причин, размышляет о недостатках таких исторических личностей, как Вальмики или Джагай и Мадхай, то подобные мысли не станут причиной греха. Еще один пример: если ученик смиренно просит гуру обучить его, как распознавать вайшнавов, тогда духовный учитель, который желает блага ученику и всему миру, объяснит, что те, кто ведут себя неблагочестиво, не являются вайшнавами. Так с помощью антитезиса (или доказательства от противного) он обращает наше внимание на то, как отличить истинных вайшнавов.

Если мотив осуждения – вдохновить преданного принять прибежище у лотосных стоп истинного вайшнава и оставить неискренних, так называемых, «проповедников» религии, то нет риска совершить садху-нинду (оскорбление святой личности) или вайшнава-апарадху (оскорбление вайшнава). В подобных случаях даже критика, напрямую направленная на какую-то личность, не несет в себе греха. Все это примеры критики с благими намерениями.

Оставить плохое общение и принять общество преданных

О читатели! Пожалуйста, внимательно обдумайте эту глубокую тему так, чтобы выражение всевозможного почтения истинными вайшнавам и отвержение общения с непреданными стало незыблемым принципом вашей жизни. Подлинная природа святого имени не раскроется в сердце того, кто хулит истинного вайшнава. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.26.27) дано следующее наставление:

тато духсангам утсриджья сатсу садджета буддхиман
санта эвасья чхинданти мано-вьясангам уктибхих

«Разумные люди принимают во внимание все эти причины, и поэтому отвергают разрушительное общение. Вместо этого они общаются со святыми, поскольку те силой своих могущественных и добродетельных наставлений вырывают из сердца порочные материальные привязанности и устраняют все беспокойства, которые они приносят».

Лишь мадхьяма-адхикари в состоянии служить святым личностям. Неправедная деятельность развращает.

Не следует думать, что служение непреданному, которого мы принимаем за святого, принесет то же благо, что и служение вайшнаву. Причина, по которой лишь мадхьяма-адхикари, как упоминалось ранее, может по-настоящему служить святым, заключается в том, что каништха-вайшнав (неофит) пока еще не склонен служить им, в то время как уттама-вайшнав (вайшнав высшего класса) не видит различий между праведником и грешником.

О читатели! Вы – мадхъяма-вайшнавы, и поэтому ваш долг состоит в том, чтобы найти святого, распознать его и стать ему другом и помощником. Также вашей обязанностью является проливать милость на непреданных, а в некоторых случаях – не обращать на них внимания. Если же вы оставите свой адхикар (положение, определяемое способностями), то это будет вашей ошибкой. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» дается наставление о том, что такое зло и что такое добродетель:

све све'дхикаре йа ништха
са гурах парикиртитах
вибарйайаы ту дошах сйад
убхайор эша нишчайах

«Стойкость в выполнении своих обязанностей, в соответствии с занимаемым положением [2], считается хорошим качеством, тогда как уклонение от выполнения своих обязанностей считается недостатком». («Шримад-Бхагаватам», 11.21.2).

Даже если вы попали в плохое общество непреднамеренно, вы станете оскорбителями бхакти. Как сказано в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.23.55):

санго йах самсритер хетур асатсу вихито дхийа
са эва садхушу крито нихсангатвайа калпате

«Если человек попадает в дурную компанию по невежеству, все равно общение с безбожниками приведет его к деградации. Однако если кто-то даже случайно окажется в обществе святых личностей, общение с ними очень быстро уведет его из плохой компании и освободит от мирских привязанностей».

Слава уттама-адхикари, который в каждой личности видит святого, провозглашена в таких священных книгах, как «Бхакта-мала» и «Прапаннамрита». Однако мадхьяма-вайшнав никогда не должен подражать поведению уттама-вайшнава. Если мадхьяма-вайшнав станет так поступать, это навлечет на его грех, известный как анадхикара-чешта [3], или деятельность, не соответствующая способностям или положению. Вследствие этого он быстро деградирует.

Пусть же шуддха-бхакты милостиво сочтут, что наше обсуждение всех затронутых тем имело под собой благие намерения.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Ольга, судя по всему, вам эта история давно не дает покоя. Вот пример того, как негативное отношение может отравить жизнь. Сама история давно закончилась, но в вашем уме она продолжается и продолжает отравлять вам жизнь. Попрощайтесь с этой историей, скажите ей спасибо, и живите дальше.  :smilies:  Перебейте негатив позитивом. Не переносите негатив на всех остальных преданных. Потому как, пока вы думаете, что "все преданные такие же как та", вы совершаете оскорбление. Это сильно вредит вашей духовной жизни. Ошибки и недостатки какого-то человека, который пытается стать преданным, не отменяют философии сознания Кришны. Она все так же совершенна. Не нужно выплескивать с водой и младенца вашей веры.  :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

> Сочувствую вам, но вряд ли стоит делать вот такие выводы: "И на самом деле, как я заметила, среди преданных более половины - это именно люди с различными психологическими травмами либо просто очень слабые люди, чья психика или здоровье не выдержали реалий нашего жестокого мира, люди, которые оказались слабее среднестатистического человека-невайшнава и вследствии этого ведущие себя также более неадекватно, чем среднестатистический гражданин."  Вряд ли стоит судить по одному человеку обо всех преданных. Женщинам , конечно свойственны подобные обобщения. Там где бушуют эмоции, неизбежно будут преувеличения, обобщения и т.д. Но если здраво подойти к этому, то чтобы делать такие заявления, какие делаете вы,  надо или провести всеобъемлющее исследование,  и тогда уже делать какие-то заключения, или извиниться за свои слова. Не стоит негативный опыт, который вы получили от общения  с нерадивой "преданной" переносить на всех преданных. Понимаю, что женщинам это трудно. Эмоциональный окрас и все такое. 
> 
> Вообще, по-настоящему называться вайшнавом строго говоря могут только чистые преданные, обладающие всеми качествами описанными в священных писаниях. В большинстве своем мы просто учимся чтобы стать вайшнавами, кто лучше, кто хуже. Да, оскорбления обычных людей тоже разрушительны для духовной жизни, но не так как оскорбления вайшнавов. Поэтому, если вы не хотите разрушить свою духовную жизнь, то лучше избавиться от негатива по отношению даже к той нерадивой преданной, которую вы сами и пустили к себе. Наверняка в ней есть и что-то хорошее, вот лучше на это концентрируйтесь. А то, что именно вам выпало такое, это тоже не просто так. С нами не происходит ничего, чего бы мы сами не заслужили. Воспринимайте это как некий урок. Вы можете быть ей благодарны например хотя бы за то, что она показала вам, как не надо практиковать сознание Кришны. Это тоже полезный опыт, поверьте.  Однако, если вы на основании общения с этой женщиной сделаете вывод, что "все преданные такие же как она", то это во-первых будет большой ошибкой (потому что не соответствует действительности), а во-вторых это может помешать вашей духовной жизни. Поскольку негатив по отношению к этой преданной вы будете переносить на всех преданных и вообще на философию сознания Кришны. Такова просто особенность женской психики. Поэтому нужно научиться более реалистично смотреть на все, в том числе и на тех, кто пытается стать преданными.  И как говорится в цитате , которую я привел из Шри Упадешамриты, если кто-то ведет себя неидеально, но тем не менее пытается стать преданным, то нужно оказывать ему почтение в уме. Но общаться близко стоит с теми преданными, которые уже достигли определенного духовного уровня.


Ох, дорогой Анируддха, Вы думаете, у меня отсутствует элементарная логика и я на основе одного примера сужу обо всех преданных?
У меня опыт плотного общения с преданными более 5 лет. Я извиняюсь заранее, конечно, перед всеми преданными, но эта матаджи вовсе не единичный случай, просто наиболее агрессивыный. Остальные же просто люди с тихими небуйными паталогиями, не наносящими вреда обществу, наоборот, общество ввиду их слабости нанесло непоправимый урон им. И я вовсе не осуждаю кого-то, а приветствую тот факт, что есть ИСККОН и другие религиозные организации, способные квалифицированно позабобтиться о таких гражданах. Я рассматриваю храм как лечебное учреждение открытого типа. Конечно, так не должно быть. Должно быть так, чтоб лучшие и сильнейшие люди общества шли в Общество Сознания Кришны. Но на дворе не Сатья-юга, и лучшие и сильнейшие и талантлевейшие идут в основном либо в бизнес либо в науку. Вовсе однако это не означает, что у нас в ИСККОНе одни больные, нет, не поймите меня неправильно. У нас в России особенно ввиду многочисленности Общества Сознания Кришны, очень много разных людей и с разным уровнем образования и культуры и харизматичности. А вот мой большой опыт общения с Западными преданными как раз показывает, что там в ИСККОН идут люди исключительно не сумевшие устроиться в обычном мире, в основном по причине своей излишней впечатлительности и слабости: это либо обанкротившиеся люди, либо молодежь, которая после получения образования не смогла устроиться ни на какую толком работу, либо ветераны войн на личном фронте, либо просто наркоманы и алкоголики, нищие, из неблагополучных в моральном смысле семей и т.п. И буквально единицы - те, кто в полном довольствии и здравии, имея счастливые семьи и хорошую работу, решили заниматься преданным служением. 
Поверьте, я не пытаюсь никого оскорбить, я возможно также принадлежу к этому ж слабому типу людей  :smilies:  И эту матаджи я вовсе не осуждаю, я всеми силами пыталась видеть в ней только хорошее и очень долго потакала всем ее капризам, просто я поняла, что единственное чем я могу ей помочь - это говорить правду, чтоб она сама могла увидеть свои проблемы, пытаться разобраться с ними, она ведь из-за своего нрава имеет проблемы в общении со многими преданными, но те просто негодуют на нее и избегают. Я вот и решила на свою голову говорить ей все как есть, вследствии чего она могла устраивать истерики прямо по среди улицы со слезами и криками. 
Разумеется, не просто так это мне выпало в жизни, но это другая тема.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Вопрос неправильно поставлен. Неважно кто и какой категории принадлежит - если поведение хамское, то и реакция должна быть соответствующей. Это объясняет Кришна в Бхагават-Гите. Не надо стараться быть "эзотериком", действуйте просто на основании того, что видите.


вот и я о том же

----------


## Светлана )

> просто я поняла, что единственное чем я могу ей помочь - это говорить правду, чтоб она сама могла увидеть свои проблемы, пытаться разобраться с ними, она ведь из-за своего нрава имеет проблемы в общении со многими преданными, но те просто негодуют на нее и избегают. Я вот и решила на свою голову говорить ей все как есть, вследствии чего она могла устраивать истерики прямо по среди улицы со слезами и криками.


Да уж, если кто не хочет или не может услышать и понимать,- лучше уважать на расстоянии. Есть много нормальных людей, с кем можно общаться. У меня есть вопрос - как, с Вашей точки зрения, правильно:  надо ли (вежливо и уважительно, конечно, понимая, что это моя карма)предупредить другого, кто может попасть в ту же ситуацию, что вот тот человек имеет проблемы в поведении - не возвращает долги, например, хотя имеет возможность, или забрал у меня и у других что-то без спроса, потихоньку... :swoon:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А вот мой большой опыт общения с Западными преданными как раз показывает, что там в ИСККОН идут люди исключительно не сумевшие устроиться в обычном мире, в основном по причине своей излишней впечатлительности и слабости: это либо обанкротившиеся люди, либо молодежь, которая после получения образования не смогла устроиться ни на какую толком работу, либо ветераны войн на личном фронте, либо просто наркоманы и алкоголики, нищие, из неблагополучных в моральном смысле семей и т.п. И буквально единицы - те, кто в полном довольствии и здравии, имея счастливые семьи и хорошую работу, решили заниматься преданным служением.


Опять, на мой взгляд, чрезмерные обобщения. Вряд ли вы проводили всеобъемлющие исследования, чтобы сделать такой вывод: "там в ИСККОН идут люди исключительно не сумевшие устроиться в обычном мире".... Не стоит абсолютировать свой личный опыт и свое личное восприятие. Склонность ошибаться - один из 4 недостатков обусловленных душ.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ох, дорогой Анируддха, Вы думаете, у меня отсутствует элементарная логика и я на основе одного примера сужу обо всех преданных?


а как еще понять вот это ваше утверждение:



> среди преданных более половины - это именно люди с различными психологическими травмами либо просто очень слабые люди, чья психика или здоровье не выдержали реалий нашего жестокого мира, люди, которые оказались слабее среднестатистического человека-невайшнава и вследствии этого ведущие себя также более неадекватно, чем среднестатистический гражданин.


Либо научитесь отвечать за свои слова, либо учитесь избегать чрезмерных обобщений и преувеличений.  :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

Проводила я и "всеобъемлющие исследования", знаю огромную массу преданных из Европы и России. Кстати, многие, попав в ИСККОН как в лечебное учреждение, именно благополучно вылечивались и уже благодаря тому, что обретали вновь душевное и физическое здоровье, налаживали свою жизнь во всех сферах. Поэтому очень много среди преданных именно вылечившихся и оставшихся в Обществе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Проводила я и "всеобъемлющие исследования", знаю огромную массу преданных из Европы и России. Кстати, многие, попав в ИСККОН как в лечебное учреждение, именно благополучно вылечивались и уже благодаря тому, что обретали вновь душевное и физическое здоровье, налаживали свою жизнь во всех сферах. Поэтому очень много среди преданных именно вылечившихся и оставшихся в Обществе.



"Огромная масса", это сколько? Потому как почитав ваши предыдущие сообщения, у меня сложилось впечатление, что с цифрами вы обходитесь весьма вольно.  :smilies:  Также как и с обобщениями.  :smilies:

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Странно,я не заметил,что в СК приходят восновном неудачники и психи.Они есть,но не более,даже менее,чем всреднем по популяции.Психи обычно надолго не задерживаются.Может,Вы думаете о них,вот они к Вам и притягиваются.Гигиена мышления крайне необходима.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Странно,я не заметил,что в СК приходят восновном неудачники и психи.Они есть,но не более,даже менее,чем всреднем по популяции.Психи обычно надолго не задерживаются.Может,Вы думаете о них,вот они к Вам и притягиваются.Гигиена мышления крайне необходима.



+108

----------


## SergeiP

4 категории благочестивых людей привекаются сознанием Кришны: 
 - те, кто страдает;
 - жаждующие богатств;
 - любопытные;
 - мудрые.

Первых ВСЕГДА будет больше, и ничего плохого в этом нет - лечится надо всем.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> 4 категории благочестивых людей привекаются сознанием Кришны: 
>  - те, кто страдает;
>  - жаждующие богатств;
>  - любопытные;
>  - мудрые.
> 
> Первых ВСЕГДА будет больше, и ничего плохого в этом нет - лечится надо всем.



Ну если порассуждать, то в этом мире страдают ВСЕ. Никто не избежит 7 видов страданий.

----------


## SergeiP

> Ну если порассуждать, то в этом мире страдают ВСЕ. Никто не избежит 7 видов страданий.


Рассуждать надо всегда, только при это не входить в противоречия с этим: 

*Бхагават гита 7.16*
_чатур-видха бхаджанте мам / джанах сукртино 'рджуна
арто джиджнасур артхартхи / джнани ча бхаратаршабха_

(_чатух-видхах_ - относящиеся к четырем категориям; _бхаджанте_ - служат; _мам_ - Мне;  _джанах_ - люди; _су-кртинах_ - благочестивые; _арджуна_ - о Арджуна; _артах_ - страждущий; _джиджнасух_ - любознательный; _артха-артхи_ - стремящийся разбогатеть; _джнани_ - знающий истинную природу вещей; _ча_ - также; _бхарата-ришабха_ - о лучший из Бхарат.)

*О лучший из Бхарат, четыре типа праведников встают на путь преданного служения Мне: страждущие, ищущие богатства, любознательные и те, кто стремится постичь Абсолютную Истину.*

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:

В отличие от грешников-неверующих, люди, перечисленные в этом стихе, следуют предписаниям шастр. Их называют сукритинах, праведниками, потому что они чтут священные писания, соблюдают нормы морали и законы государства и в той или иной степени преданы Верховному Господу. Такие благочестивые люди делятся на четыре категории: страдающие, нуждающиеся в деньгах, любознательные и стремящиеся постичь Абсолютную Истину. Эти люди обращаются к Верховному Господу и преданно служат Ему, преследуя при этом различные цели. Поскольку они служат Господу, чтобы осуществить свои собственные желания, их нельзя назвать чистыми преданными. Чистому преданному служению чужды корысть и стремление к материальной выгоде. Определение чистого преданного служения дано в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.1.11):

_анйабхилашита-шунйам
джнана-кармадй-анавртам
анукулйена кршнану-
шиланам бхактир уттама_

«Трансцендентным преданным служением Верховному Господу Кришне занимается тот, кто служит Ему с любовью и полностью свободен от стремления к материальной выгоде или успеху на поприще кармической деятельности и философских изысканий. Такое преданное служение называется чистым».

Встав на путь преданного служения Верховному Господу и общаясь с чистым преданным, эти четыре типа праведников полностью очищаются от материальной скверны и тоже становятся чистыми преданными. Что касается нечестивцев, то им очень трудно заниматься преданным служением, потому что они эгоистичны, не следуют предписаниям шастр и не стремятся к духовным целям. Но если кому-нибудь из них посчастливится встретить чистого преданного и пообщаться с ним, то даже такие люди могут стать чистыми преданными.

Люди, поглощённые кармической деятельностью, обращаются к Господу, когда попадают в беду, и, общаясь с чистыми преданными, сами становятся преданными Господа. Те, кто просто разочаровался в жизни, тоже иногда приходят к чистым преданным и хотят узнать что-нибудь о Боге. Точно так же, когда философы-гьяни отчаиваются найти истину в разных областях знания, у них возникает желание познать Бога и они начинают преданно служить Ему. Занимаясь преданным служением Господу, они поднимаются над уровнем познания безличного Брахмана и Параматмы в сердце каждого и по милости Господа или Его преданного понимают, что Бог является личностью. Итак, когда страждущие, любознательные, стремящиеся к знанию и нуждающиеся в деньгах убеждаются, что материальные блага не способствуют духовному развитию и избавляются от всех материальных желаний, они становятся чистыми преданными. Пока преданные не достигнут уровня чистоты, их служение Господу будет осквернено примесями кармической деятельности, стремления к мирскому знанию и т.д. Чтобы подняться на уровень чистого преданного служения, надо избавиться от всего этого.

---------

Естественно, что в одном человеке это все может как-то сочетаться, но "артах" всегда будет больше. Я не вижу в этом чего-то плохого.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Рассуждать надо всегда, только при это не входить в противоречия с этим:


Вы не много не уловили, что я хотел сказать. даже если рассматривать 4 категории праведных людей, которые обращаются к Кришне, то несмотря на то, к какой категории кто относится, все страдают. Это общее свойство. При этом, с точки зрения духовной реальности, те, кто не понимают , что они страдают, так называемые успешные люди,которым кажется, что у них всё хорошо, страдают еще больше. Потому как они даже не понимают пока, что страдают.  :smilies:

----------


## SergeiP

> Вы не много не уловили, что я хотел сказать. даже если рассматривать 4 категории праведных людей, которые обращаются к Кришне, то несмотря на то, к какой категории кто относится, все страдают. Это общее свойство.


А-а, понял! Ну да!  :vanca calpa: 
А ведь так старался...

----------


## ОльгаО

> "Огромная масса", это сколько? Потому как почитав ваши предыдущие сообщения, у меня сложилось впечатление, что с цифрами вы обходитесь весьма вольно.  Также как и с обобщениями.


С обобщениями я обхожусь не более вольно, чем Вы, раздавая ярлыки невайшнавским философско-религиозным явлениям, типа буддизма. Не менее странным обощением также выглядит деление всех людей на вайшнавов и невайшнавов.

А насчет цифр,скажу, что в тех европейских центрах, в которых побывала лично и лично познакомилась с их представителями, заметила, что весь основной управляющий и проповеднический состав преданных, которые завсегдатаи храмов и лидеры движения (президент храма, живущие там брамачарьи, активные киртанщики и санкиртанщики, лекторы) сплошь подпадают под описываемую категорию. Могу разобрать всех конкретно и поименно с названиями храмов, но думаю, что это неэтично.

----------


## Светлана )

Ольга, чего уж там... Все подпадают - кто подо что,  это я сравниваю с другими сообществами людей, стремящихся к духовной жизни, перечислять будет неэтично, не преданных,- раз все в этом мире родились, чего же теперь удивляться  :blink: .  Проблемы "подпадающих под описываемую категорию" - это признак начинающих в духовной жизни, независимо от "стажа". Другое дело, что можно выбирать, с кем общаться, кроме той " брахмини" есть же и нормальные преданные. Можно определиться: чего я ищу в общении. В ту сторону и смотрите, как пчела на цветы, хотя мухи Вам будут "открывать глаза", что есть еще помимо цветов, бяка.

----------


## Светлана )

> Так что смотреть надо конкретно на человека, а не на то, поставлены ли на нем все тилаки и поет ли он махамантру.


Сто пудов.

----------


## Светлана )

> ... преданные все разные, разнообразие тут такое ж, как и в остальных слоях общества, поэтому и выглядит странно это подчеркивание особой угрозы оскорблений в адрес читающих джапу или особое почтение к ним. ...


Чем более духовно продвинут человек, тем тем меньше он причиняет бед другим, тем больше стремится помочь людям, - тем тяжелее последствия , если его оскорбить. 
" Качества брахмана перечислены в «Бхагавад-гите»: правдивость, уравновешенность, умение сдерживать чувства, терпимость, простота, знание Абсолютной Истины, непоколебимая вера в священные писания и применение брахманических качеств в повседневной жизни. А когда человек, обладающий всеми этими качествами, посвящает себя трансцендентному любовному служению Господу, он становится вайшнавом...Верховная Личность Бога не прощает оскорблений, нанесенных лотосным стопам брахманов и вайшнавов." ШБ 4.21.37 КОММЕНТАРИЙ.
Что же тут странного... Ну пристрастен Кришна к своим преданным. :friends:

----------


## Светлана )

> Когда Бог берет под свою защиту человека ...  этот человек попадает в оборот самых крутых авторитетов, которые ради исполнения своих планов могут вытрясти из тебя всю твою душу (или кошельки), правда и награда будет щедрой.


 Не обязательно же попадать в такой оборот. Это, наверное еще в рамках личной кармы бывает. Я таких "авторитетов" не видела, а если бы увидела, обходила бы дальними огородами!

----------


## Светлана )

> Несомненно, в рамках личной "кармы". Чем она благополучней, тем спроса больше.


 Уровень немножко другой у нас. Эх, наверное, тыкают нас, в основном, как котят в собственную лужу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> С обобщениями я обхожусь не более вольно, чем Вы, раздавая ярлыки невайшнавским философско-религиозным явлениям, типа буддизма. Не менее странным обощением также выглядит деление всех людей на вайшнавов и невайшнавов.
> 
> А насчет цифр,скажу, что в тех европейских центрах, в которых побывала лично и лично познакомилась с их представителями, заметила, что весь основной управляющий и проповеднический состав преданных, которые завсегдатаи храмов и лидеры движения (президент храма, живущие там брамачарьи, активные киртанщики и санкиртанщики, лекторы) сплошь подпадают под описываемую категорию. Могу разобрать всех конкретно и поименно с названиями храмов, но думаю, что это неэтично.


Буддизм, с точки зрения вайшнавизма является атеизмом. Это не я раздаю ярлыки, как вы соизволили выразиться, это заключение Ачарьев Гаудия Вайшнавизма. Такова категория в которую попадает эта философия. 

А насчет "огромных масс", как я и предвидел, огромные массы это видимо несколько человек, с которыми вы сталкивались. А вообще, мне интересно, вам попадались нормальные люди среди преданных, или сплошь только больные и нездоровые неудачники?  :smilies:  Догадываетесь, что я хочу сказать? Дело в том, что картинка меняется в соответствии с тем, через призму чего вы смотрите на мир. Если вы смотрите через призму своего негативного настроя, выискивая в преданных недостатки, вы увидите одну картину, а если смениться ваш настрой - картина будет совсем другая. Поэтому не торопитесь со своими эмоциональными выводами. Даже если вы свято верите в свою исключительную способность всех видеть насквозь, и определять, кто болен а кто нет, держите это лучше при себе. Иначе вы делаете себя посмешищем, со своими утверждениями про "огромные массы" и "поголовных больных неудачников". Подобные безосновательные утверждения я буду просто удалять, ибо я не собираюсь терпеть то, что вы огульно оскорбляете преданных. Учитесь контролировать свои эмоции, пожалуйста.

----------


## SergeiP

> ... хотя мухи Вам будут "открывать глаза", что есть еще помимо цветов, бяка.


Это не фунции "мух", это функции духовного учителя. Именно он должен указать на благоприятные и неблагоприятные вещи и на разного рода трудности.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Поддерживаю ОльгуО. Многие мои наблюдения сходятся.
Но для себя сделал вывод, также после определённого опыта в жизни, что даже самый "плохой" вайшнав (на примере той агрессивной матаджи) в триллионы раз ценнее галантного и этичного материалиста (курильщика, любителя выпить, привязанного к деньгам ...). Вайшнавов единицы и поэтому очень ценно, что они вообще есть. И тяжело даже представить, если бы их вообще не было.
Еще заметил,  что повторяя святые имена, люди быстро меняются в лучшую сторону, буквально за несколько лет, если у них были какие то недостатки, то они уходят.
А обычные люди не повторяющие святые имена десятилетиями и многими жизнями стоят на месте.

Почему такой контингент?
Не надо забывать, что материальный мир это тюрьма. Конечно среди тюремщиков, тоже есть контингент достаточно отсидевших и уже более менее похожих на законопослушных граждан.

Представить себе возвышенного вайшнава, чистого преданного. Да ему просто делать нечего в материальном мире. Тем более в России в каком нибудь городе Тьматаракани или Мухосранске. Если человек более менее благочестив и позволяет карма, то он никогда не проявит желание получить рождение в России. Он получит рождение по крайней мере в Индии или на райской планете или в духовном мире. Может конечно у какого нибудь сострадательного проповедника и есть желание родиться в следующей жизни в России.

Да и сам я считаю, что получил рождение в России в данной жизни в воспитательных целях, исправительных работ. В прошлой возможно был грешником  и нарушал заповеди проживая в Пури например. Поэтому привлекаюсь Сознанием Кришны, но вокруг всё, в общем то, не достаточно благоприятно для этого.

А "цвет" Российского общества: успешные начальники предприятий, главные инженера, главные бухгалтера ... родились здесь, в этом месте, не для того чтобы практиковать сознание Кришны, а чтобы наслаждаться самим. И пока у них есть деньги и успех(позволяет карма), они будут продолжать заниматься своими делами. Если только жизнь прижмет, то можно надеяться, что повернут свой взгляд в строну Кришны. Хотя у многих есть комплекты книг Шрилы Прабхупады и они их читают. Но тяжело представить чтобы Путин, например, пришел на Бхакти- врикшу.


Есть и исключения, но их единицы с особой кармой. 

Внук Форда, Амбариша дас например в Штатах, да и в России большой процент людей в Сознании Кришны с высшим образованием, есть и учёные степени и т.д.

Также и закон описанный Кришной еще никто не отменял: Из многих тысяч едва ли один стремится к совершенству и из многих тысяч стремящихся к совершенству, едва ли один воистину познал меня.

----------


## SergeiP

> ...для себя сделал вывод, также после определённого опыта в жизни, что даже самый "плохой" вайшнав (на примере той агрессивной матаджи) в триллионы раз ценнее галантного и этичного материалиста (курильщика, любителя выпить, привязанного к деньгам ...).


А зачем вообще сравнивать одних и других? И как Вы определяете удущего по улице человека на вайшнавизм?




> Еще заметил,  что повторяя святые имена, люди быстро меняются в лучшую сторону, буквально за несколько лет, если у них были какие то недостатки, то они уходят.


Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что в нама-апарадхе можно повторять Наму многие жизни подряд без сколько нибудь заметного эффекта.
И вообще, речь не про то - может ли измениться та матаджи или нет (измениться может каждый!), а как относится к ней сейчас.




> Если человек более менее благочестив и позволяет карма, то он никогда не проявит желание получить рождение в России. Он получит рождение по крайней мере в Индии или на райской планете или в духовном мире. Может конечно у какого нибудь сострадательного проповедника и есть желание родиться в следующей жизни в России.


Швейцария для России - это как райская планета, так что можно и там родится с хорошей кармой.




> А "цвет" Российского общества: успешные начальники предприятий, главные инженера, главные бухгалтера ... родились здесь, в этом месте, не для того чтобы практиковать сознание Кришны, а чтобы наслаждаться самим. И пока у них есть деньги и успех(позволяет карма), они будут продолжать заниматься своими делами. Если только жизнь прижмет, то можно надеяться, что повернут свой взгляд в строну Кришны. Хотя у многих есть комплекты книг Шрилы Прабхупады и они их читают. Но тяжело представить чтобы Путин, например, пришел на Бхакти- врикшу.


Зачем в этой теме критиковать материалистов? Обсуждается ведь другое...

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Еще на счет контингента. Вот у нас во дворе стоят крутые джипы Тойота. Кто то работает в управлении у нефтяников или где то там еще. Какое то время я думал: Вот они великие люди, а я и многие мое друзья, какой то жалкий Кришнаит неудачник.

Во первых такие мысли и такое деление это признак века Кали, уловка века Кали и её довольно трудно преодолеть.
Признак века Кали это то, что люди будут иметь вес и ценность  по количеству материальной собственности и комфорта.
На качества, преданность Богу никто не будет обращать внимания.

Даже пословица уже твердо в употреблении: Умный был бы , был бы богатым. А раз бедный то по любому дурак. Хоть чем доказывай.

И как Кришна развеял мои сомнения он просто показал какая у них жизнь поглубже, а там такая куча проблем, что у любого простого Кришнаита просто их нет.
Мои наблюдения при общении и в деятельности:
Допускают много ошибок на каждом шагу.
Удивитесь, что так называемый великий человек ест так плохо: безвкусные Щи, горох, старый хлеб и еще наподобие этого.
Жалуются на головную боль или боли в желудке...
Ребёнок стал капризничать и ничего с этим не могут сделать.
Не знают на ком жениться или выйти замуж.
Постоянные склоки и разборки по поводу денег или еще чего то.
Проблемы с их собаками и кошками решают.

И еще масса таких вещей., что все представления о величии быстро рассеиваются.

То, что у них есть деньги, это потому что в любом случае в обществе востребованы руководители и кто займёт этот пост и попадет в денежный поток. Просто вопрос неизбежного выбора.

И богатство если оно есть, но в основном сводится к мысли о том что оно у тебя есть., т.к. одновременно ездить на 10 машинах и жить в 10 квартирах не получится. А лежать на диване повторяя Харе Кришна на много комфортнее самого крутого джипа на котором трясёшся, стоишь в пробках и т.д.

Так что богатство не всегда нужно и полезно. И с этой точки зрения контингент в ИСККОН оптимален. В конечном счете Кришна сам дает то что необходимо и если этого нет то значит необходимости в этом нет.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Зачем в этой теме критиковать материалистов? Обсуждается ведь другое...


Не то чтобы критикую. Это нормально и естественно что они так живут, просто описал.

Здесь затрагивался момент почему в ИСККОН  якобы  "неудачники" приходят.
Высказал свою точку зрения смысл жизни "удачников"

И  в ИСККОН нормальные люди, а остальные критерии, что якобы чтобы быть вайшнавом надо иметь хороший и великий статус в современном обществе, в этом нет необходимости и это не очень весомый признак.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вот не знаю, где вы находите больных и т.д.  :smilies:  Специально выискиваете что ли? И уж утверждения насчет того, что такие люди преобладают, это тоже выше моего понимания.  Подавляющее большинство преданных, которых я знаю - нормальные адекватные люди, не попадающие в категорию больных нездоровых неудачников, у которых жизнь не задалась. Конечно, встречал я и больных, но их не больше, чем в целом среди всех. Вообще, вот эта склонность: делить людей на преданных-непреданных и сравнивать, кто лучше, кто хуже, присуща главным образом начинающим преданным. Потому как они еще не утвердились в своем выборе и потому все время сравнивают.  Более зрелые и опытные преданные смотрят на все это гораздо спокойнее, и общаются с людьми более спокойно, потому как их вера гораздо тверже. Но при этом зрелые преданные понимают, что любой, кто встал на путь сознания Кришны, кем бы он ни был, уже одним фактом обращения к Кришне лучше, чем те, кто никогда не встает на этот путь. Об этом же говорит Кришна. Однако это не значит, как можно подумать, что он не выражает почтения "непреданным", вовсе нет. Мадхьяма-адхикари (преданный среднего уровня - проповедник) различает преданных, невинных людей и демоничных, и с каждой категорией он ведет себя соответственно: с преданными он развивает дружеские отношения, к невинным он проявляет сострадание, а демоничных людей он избегает (в чем также проявляется сострадание, потому что если начать проповедовать демоничным людям, то они начнут оскорблять Бога и его преданных, тем самым усугубят свое положение).

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

В Москве да. Там просто какой нибудь деревенщина или циганин не выживет. А быстрее уедет оттуда.
В Москве любой прихожанин или коммерсант или предприниматель если в общем брать.

На самом деле обсуждать как то некрасиво. Обсуждаем просто  так к слову раз уж речь зашла.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> В Москве да. Там просто какой нибудь деревенщина или циганин не выживет. А быстрее уедет оттуда.
> В Москве любой прихожанин или коммерсант или предприниматель если в общем брать.
> 
> На самом деле обсуждать как то некрасиво. Обсуждаем просто  так к слову раз уж речь зашла.


Я бы не сказал, что у нас - все предприниматели.  :smilies:  Самые разные люди, самых разных профессий.  НО я был не только в Москве, и видел преданных в разных городах, и везде, где я был, преобладают нормальные люди среди преданных. Я конечно, не везде был.  :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

> Это не фунции "мух", это функции духовного учителя. Именно он должен указать на благоприятные и неблагоприятные вещи и на разного рода трудности.


Конечно! Лучше спрашивать мудрых людей, как относиться к "бяке" в своей жизни и что делать в этой ситуации. Но когда реально трудно бывает, тяжело, как  Ольге, то не всегда есть возможность спросить у духовного учителя. А люди с сознанием мухи непременно скажут: "Вот видишь! Вооот она, реальная реальность!" - показывая на кучку того, что так привлекает мух... Но кроме этой субстанции есть и целый сад, но мухи не скажут Ольге о цветах, а только о "кучке", как о единственной рельности! Ольга, если тяжкий момент в жизни держитесь среди нормальных преданных, есть же!

----------


## Дмитрий_И

вот про оскорбления

----------


## Aniruddha das

В 265-й ануччхеде своей Бхакти-сандарбхи, объясняя  десять оскорблений святого имени, Шри Джива Госвами цитирует стих из Сканда Пураны, описывая неприемлемые действия по отношению к вайшнавам:


satAM nindA ity anena hiMsAdInAM vacanAgocaratvaM darzitam | nindAdayas tu yathA skAnde zrI-mArkaNDeya-bhagIratha-saMvAde –
nindAM kurvanti ye mUDhA vaiSNavAnAM mahAtmanAm |
patanti pitRbhiH sArdhaM mahAraurava-saMjJite ||
hanti nindanti vai dveSTi vaiSNavAn nAbhinandati |
krudhyate yAti no harSaM darzane patanAni SaT || iti |


"Сейчас будут описаны клевета в отношении святых, насилие и т. д., а также словесные оскорбления. Это описано в  Сканда Пуране в беседе Шри-Маркандейи и Бхагиратха:

«Глупцы, которые порочат Вайшнава-махатм попадают в место, известное как Махараурава, вместе со своими предками. Шесть неподобающих действий против вайшнава: (1) убивать его, (2) хулить его, (3) завидовать ему или ненавидеть его, (4) не прославлять его, (5) злиться на него, и (6) не радоваться, увидев его ».

По мнению Дживы Госвами неприемлемо также быть свидетелем одного или нескольких из вышеупомянутых оскорбительных действий. Место, известное как Махараурава описано в пятой Песне Шримад  Бхагаватам (5.26.12) следующим образом:

эвам эва mahArauravo ятра nipatitaM пурушам kravyAdA Нама ruravas ТАМ kravyeNa ghAtayanti Ях кевалам dehambharaH | |

"Таким образом, человек, который занят лишь насыщением своего тела, будет брошен в Махараураву, где кровожадные собаки будет пожирать его плоть и мучить его."

Давайте рассмотрим шесть видов оскорбительных действий:

1.Убивать. Это, очевидно, самое гнусное действие, способное полностью уничтожить лиану преданности. Сюда включаются любые акты физического насилия против вайшнава.

2. Порочить.  Все словесные акты диффамации подпадают под эту категорию. Обзывать вайшнава, грубо говорить с ним или о нем, говорить ложь о нем и так далее, считается оскорблением.

3. Испытывать зависть или ненависть. Сюда относятся: зависть к вайшнаву, желание ему смерти или страданий и действия в этом направлении, и другие мысли, слова и поступки продиктованные чувством злобы по отношению к вайшнаву.

4. Не прославлять. Все вайшнавы достойны уважения. Оскорблением считается: не уважать вайшнава в соответствии с его квалификацией, либо отказаться от признания конкретного хорошего качества или действия вайшнава. Всем нужно оказывать уважение, которого они заслуживают, независимо от наличия у них мнений отличных  от наших.

5. Испытывать злобу. Независимо от того, что вайшнав делает, мы не должны  гневаться по отношению к нему. Допускается проявлять гнев по отношению к тем, кто ненавидит бхакт, но это тоже должно делаться цивилизованным и конструктивным образом, и только для блага этих людей. 

6. Не радоваться, видя вайшнава. Тот, кто принял святое имя Кришны является благом для всего мира. Не испытывать счастье от встречи с душой, которая решила приблизиться к Господу, независимо от его недостатков, является оскорблением.


Подведем итог: независимо от того, что сказал или сделал вайшнав, мы не должны: (1) нападать на него или его последователей, (2) обзывать его или говорить о нем резко (3) желать ему плохого. Мы должны: (4) прославить его за все его заслуги и хвалить его достижения, (5) избегать гнева по отношению к нему как к человеку, и (6) быть счастливы, увидев или услышав о нем или о его последователях, помня, что, несмотря на все различия, они также повторяют все благоприятные имена Кришны.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Подведем итог: независимо от того, что сказал или сделал вайшнав, мы не должны: (1) нападать на него или его последователей, (2) обзывать его или говорить о нем резко (3) желать ему плохого. Мы должны: (4) прославить его за все его заслуги и хвалить его достижения, (5) избегать гнева по отношению к нему как к человеку, и (6) быть счастливы, увидев или услышав о нем или о его последователях, помня, что, несмотря на все различия, они также повторяют все благоприятные имена Кришны.


Никто с этим не спорит, заметьте.
Но возвращаемся опять к изнчальной теме - кого считать вайшнавом? Вы ж сами в одном из предыдущих постов сказали, что вайшнавов в ИСККОНе единицы, что мы все просто стремящиеся стать ими. И пример с моей матаджи я привела как раз чтоб выяснить, можно ли человека инициированного и следующего всем принципам и читающего джапу считать вайшнавом? Исходя из Вашего ж высказывания, нет.
Значит, идем далее: Преданный и вайшнав - равнозначные ли это термины? И если нет, то равнозначен ли эффект апарадхи в адрес преданных и в адрес вайшнава?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> И если нет, то равнозначен ли эффект апарадхи в адрес преданных и в адрес вайшнава?


Не менее очевидно, что эффект не равнозначен. Но что это меняет? Вы хотите испытывать судьбу? Проверять, оскорбление кого больше шарахнет по вашей духовной жизни? А что, если вы ошибетесь, и оскорбите кого-то, кто по вашему мнению - неофит, а он на самом деле - великий  вайшнав?  :smilies:  Поэтому совет дается - ко всем относиться уважительно и избегать оскорблений. И будет вам счастье. И вообще непонятно, о чем вы всё спорите?  :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

> И пример с моей матаджи я привела как раз чтоб выяснить, можно ли человека инициированного и следующего всем принципам и читающего джапу считать вайшнавом?


Каништха-адхикари тоже считается преданным!

Из книги "Джайва-дхарма" (том 1, глава 8) Бхактивинода Тхакур
"...Пракрита, или материалистичный преданный, не изучает шастры и не стремится по настоящему разобраться в принципах чистого преданного служения. Следовательно, он не способен выражать должное почтение более опытным преданным. Тем не менее, он может следовать регулирующим принципам, значение которых объяснит ему духовный учитель, и поклоняться Божествам. Пока что он находится на материальном уровне, но при этом совершает попытки совершенствоваться в преданном служении. Такого человека именуют бхакти прая (преданный неофит), или бхактабхаса, поскольку вайшнавская философия лишь в незначительной степени затронула его.

Итак, человек, который поклоняется Господу в форме Божества с верой и преданностью, но при этом не поклоняется преданным Господа, считается материалистичным преданным (пракрита бхакта). Исходя из этого, можно сделать вывод, что вера является семенем преданного служения. С верой поклоняться Божеству Господа — значит заниматься преданным служением. Однако если человек не поклоняется преданным Господа так же, как самому Господу, его поклонение не является чистым преданным служением. Такое поклонение — лишь первый шаг по коридору, ведущему во дворец истинного преданного служения...

...Нитьянанда дас спросил: «Преданный неофит, как правило, осквернен спекулятивными рассуждениями, кармической деятельностью и желаниями, не подобающими преданному. Почему, несмотря на все это, его все же считают преданным?»

Святой Хари дас ответил: «Вера — это корень преданного служения. Человек, у которого есть вера, достоин заниматься преданным служением. Преданный неофит, как я уже объяснял, стоит на пороге дворца преданного служения. Слово „вера“ применительно к преданному неофиту означает, что он верит в реальность формы Господа. Вывод напрашивается сам собой: он достоин заниматься преданным служением»...

----------


## ОльгаО

> Не менее очевидно, что эффект не равнозначен. Но что это меняет? Вы хотите испытывать судьбу? Проверять, оскорбление кого больше шарахнет по вашей духовной жизни? А что, если вы ошибетесь, и оскорбите кого-то, кто по вашему мнению - неофит, а он на самом деле - великий  вайшнав?  Поэтому совет дается - ко всем относиться уважительно и избегать оскорблений. И будет вам счастье. И вообще непонятно, о чем вы всё спорите?


Вот и я о том же, что надо избегать оскорблений как таковых в адрес кого бы то ни было, и не делать упора на важность оскорбления именно вайшнавов. А то получается, что мы проводим какую-то черту между тем кого опасно оскоблять, а кого не опасно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вот и я о том же, что надо избегать оскорблений как таковых в адрес кого бы то ни было, и не делать упора на важность оскорбления именно вайшнавов. А то получается, что мы проводим какую-то черту между тем кого опасно оскоблять, а кого не опасно.



А с чего вы взяли, что кто-то об этом спорит?

----------


## Светлана )

http://s44.radikal.ru/i103/1212/0e/c98f425da498.jpg
"Эх, зря мы с тобой в той жизни отношения выясняли..."

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Аппаратчики

----------


## SergeiP

> Даже пословица уже твердо в употреблении: Умный был бы , был бы богатым. А раз бедный то по любому дурак.


Это и Прабхупада говорил, с ним тоже не согласны?

----------


## SergeiP

> А лежать на диване повторяя Харе Кришна на много комфортнее самого крутого джипа на котором трясёшся, стоишь в пробках и т.д.


Сразу вспомнился анекдот про богато-духовного зайца ....

----------


## SergeiP

> И как Кришна развеял мои сомнения он просто показал какая у них жизнь поглубже, а там такая куча проблем, что у любого простого Кришнаита просто их нет.
> Мои наблюдения при общении и в деятельности:
> Допускают много ошибок на каждом шагу.
> Удивитесь, что так называемый великий человек ест так плохо: безвкусные Щи, горох, старый хлеб и еще наподобие этого.
> Жалуются на головную боль или боли в желудке...
> Ребёнок стал капризничать и ничего с этим не могут сделать.
> Не знают на ком жениться или выйти замуж.
> Постоянные склоки и разборки по поводу денег или еще чего то.
> Проблемы с их собаками и кошками решают.
> ...


Если Вы становитесь счастливым, выискивая трудности у других,то это счастье материальное.

----------


## SergeiP

> Здесь затрагивался момент почему в ИСККОН  якобы  "неудачники" приходят.


А что в этом плохого? Они же благочестивые! Об этом же Сам Кришна говорит (и Анирудха пр. подтверждает))!

----------


## SergeiP

> Вообще, вот эта склонность: делить людей на преданных-непреданных и сравнивать, кто лучше, кто хуже, присуща главным образом начинающим преданным.


 :good:

----------


## SergeiP

> Аппаратчики


Вам так хочется?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

СергейП,Вы мутите воду,кто Вы,откройтесь.Дайте свой возраст,город,изображение.
Иначе непонятно,как Вас воспринимать и в каком ключе с Вами вести разговор.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Вам так хочется?


Написав слово "Аппаратчики" я хотел как то  послужить вайшнавам, чтобы они немного улыбнулись, немного разрядить обстановку. :smilies: 
Удивительно, что кто то увидел в этом какой то тайный умысел. Да и из меня видимо плохой слуга.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Если Вы становитесь счастливым, выискивая трудности у других,то это счастье материальное.


Вместо слова "трудности"  наверно слово "недостатки".   О-о-о-чень большое счастье. Что у кого болит, тот о том и говорит.

Я становлюсь счастливым:
1.

    24 Hour Kirtan
    Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
    Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

2.  Если хоть немного получается стать слугой вашнавов.

Благословите если можно. 1000 рублей ведь не прошу.


Иногда приходится видеть, говорить или объяснять: Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо.
Хорошо буду молчать и быть похожим на рыбу. Потому что сказав пару слов о том, что такое плохо или вообще что то  (да и не я один это делаю), кто то через призму своего видения разглядит в этом единственное  занятие в жизни, которое счастливит  больше всего. :smilies:  Вот какой я негодяй оказывается. Сам конечно виноват. Форум для этого и создан. Скучать не дадут. :smilies:

----------


## SergeiP

> СергейП,Вы мутите воду,кто Вы,откройтесь.Дайте свой возраст,город,изображение.
> Иначе непонятно,как Вас воспринимать и в каком ключе с Вами вести разговор.


Т.е. надо ли меня уважать или можно оскорбить? ))
Это лишняя информация.

----------


## SergeiP

> Написав слово "Аппаратчики" я хотел как то  послужить вайшнавам, чтобы они немного улыбнулись, немного разрядить обстановку.
> Удивительно, что кто то увидел в этом какой то тайный умысел. Да и из меня видимо плохой слуга.


Не стоит улыбать вайшнавов, оскорбляя кого-то.

----------


## SergeiP

> Я становлюсь счастливым:...


Я надеюсь это так, просто я отреагировал на Ваши же слова.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Не стоит улыбать вайшнавов, оскорбляя кого-то.


Это было адресовано "В никуда и ни к кому ". Сразу после фото. Разве что бульдогу, который подозрительно смотрит на котёнка.  Не думал что, кто то может оскорбиться и принять в свой адрес.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Хотя может вы и правы. Я совершил бульдого-апарадху. Последствия не заставят себя ждать.  Развивая дальше тему, можно привести цитату  из Прабхупада-лиламлиты гл.57 

"... — Всякий раз, когда я видел, как кто-то делает что-то не то, например, ест мясо, — рассказывал Прабхупаде Умапати, — то думал: «Мой духовный учитель говорил, что это плохо». 
— Когда ты так думаешь, — сказал Прабхупада, — жизнь твоя тотчас же очищается.
Во время разговора в комнату Прабхупады вошло еще несколько преданных. Прабхупада объяснил, что по мере роста в сознании Кришны человек начинает стараться не доставлять беспокойства другим живым существам и не хочет причинять страдания даже крохотному насекомому. 
— Разве вы не чувствуете? — спросил Прабхупада, взглядом прося их осознать сострадание преданного."



*"человек начинает стараться не доставлять беспокойства другим живым существам и не хочет причинять страдания даже крохотному насекомому."*  
 Т.е. не совершать оскорбления вайшнавов всех видов, обычных людей всех видов. И других живых существ.(В том числе почтительно стряхивать с себя даже комара)

Не соверешать апарадхи - это становится качеством человека и он просто начинает так жить и применять ко всем вокруг и не делать избирательность.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Поддерживаю ОльгуО. Многие мои наблюдения сходятся.
> Но для себя сделал вывод, также после определённого опыта в жизни, что даже самый "плохой" вайшнав (на примере той агрессивной матаджи) в триллионы раз ценнее галантного и этичного материалиста (курильщика, любителя выпить, привязанного к деньгам ...). Вайшнавов единицы и поэтому очень ценно, что они вообще есть. И тяжело даже представить, если бы их вообще не было.
> 
> А "цвет" Российского общества: успешные начальники предприятий, главные инженера, главные бухгалтера ... родились здесь, в этом месте, не для того чтобы практиковать сознание Кришны, а чтобы наслаждаться самим. И пока у них есть деньги и успех(позволяет карма), они будут продолжать заниматься своими делами. Если только жизнь прижмет, то можно надеяться, что повернут свой взгляд в строну Кришны. Хотя у многих есть комплекты книг Шрилы Прабхупады и они их читают. Но тяжело представить чтобы Путин, например, пришел на Бхакти- врикшу.


Да, согласна с этим. 
Но в первую очередь не столько материальное положение делает людей "неудачниками".  Неудачники, прибившиеся к ИСККОНу, - это в первую очередь психологические инвалиды. Когда в семье, где вырос человека, царит любовь и забота, он вырастает сильной личностью и способен дарить эту любовь другим. Если этой любви не было в семье, а было либо наплевательское отношение либо, еще хуже, издевательства, то вот вам инвалид. У него не получаются гармоничные отношения с людьми, не складывается личная жизнь, нет сил для карьеры, в итоге как один из вариантов он попадает к нам в храм. Далее. Социальные потрясения, выпавшие на общество, также приводят к психологическим травмам. Например, вот в 90-е годы, когда люди были напуганы беспределом у нас в стране, они гораздо охотнее шли в МОСК, был сильнее интерес ко всем религиям.

----------


## Галим

> Да, согласна с этим. 
> Но в первую очередь не столько материальное положение делает людей "неудачниками".  Неудачники, прибившиеся к ИСККОНу, - это в первую очередь психологические инвалиды. Когда в семье, где вырос человека, царит любовь и забота, он вырастает сильной личностью и способен дарить эту любовь другим. Если этой любви не было в семье, а было либо наплевательское отношение либо, еще хуже, издевательства, то вот вам инвалид. У него не получаются гармоничные отношения с людьми, не складывается личная жизнь, нет сил для карьеры, в итоге как один из вариантов он попадает к нам в храм. Далее. Социальные потрясения, выпавшие на общество, также приводят к психологическим травмам. Например, вот в 90-е годы, когда люди были напуганы беспределом у нас в стране, они гораздо охотнее шли в МОСК, был сильнее интерес ко всем религиям.


_адау-шраддха татах садху-санго 'тха бхаджана-крийа тато 'нартха-нивриттих сйат тато ништха ручис татах
атхасактис тато бхавас татах премабхйуданчати садхаканам айам премнах прадурбхаве бхавет крамах
Это постепенный путь, ступень за ступенью.

 Адау-шраддха:-начальная вера,она приходит благодаря прошлым самскарам(впечатлениям), которые являются результатом соприкосновения с тадия: людьми, местами и предметами, связанными с Господом.
Следующая ступень после шраддхи — садху-санга(общение со святыми).-Истинная садху-санга — значит слушать садху(святого), наблюдать, как он практикует бхакти(любовь к Богу), и стараться следовать его примеру, как в поведении, так и во внутреннем настроении. 
Следующая ступень — бхаджана-крия.-следование указаниям писаний,святого
Затем придет анартха-нивритти.-избавление от тех качеств(вожделение,зависть,гнев ит.д) которые припятствуют свободному течению божественной любви
 Но если кто-то не следует всем этим правилам, не проходит через все эти ступени, он непременно станет притворщиком.


Когда развивается ништха(постоянство)-следующая ступень веры, ум перестает блуждать. Он сосредоточивается на садхана-бхаджане и больше не отвлекается на посторонние мысли. Ништха означает стхира-буддхи, устойчивый разум, сосредоточенный на одной цели. Когда приходит ништха, преданный не испытывает беспокойств, даже встречаясь со множеством препятствий. Можно видеть это на примере жизни Шрилы Харидаса Тхакура. К нему пришла женщина легкого поведения, чтобы соблазнить его, но он оставался непоколебимым, повторяя Святое Имя и занимаясь своим служением. Кази приказал своим слугам: «Убейте Харидаса Тхакура. Бейте его на двадцати двух базарных площадях!» Они пытались убить его, но он сказал: «Даже если вы разрежете меня на сотни тысяч кусков, я не забуду кришна-наму. Я буду повторять ее, что бы со мной ни случилось. Я буду повторять Святое Имя всегда».
Это ништха. Какие бы испытания ни пришли к нему, преданный будет непоколебим. В молодости, когда Шрила Рагхунатха дас Госвами был семейным человеком, он все время старался убежать из дома, чтобы встретиться со Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху. Его мать хотела, чтобы отец связал Рагхунатху. Но отец сказал: «Нет смысла этого делать. Никто не сможет удержать преданного, чье сердце забрал Кришна». Это называется ништха. 

После ништхи появляется ручи(вкус к служению Богу) 

и затем асакти( привязанность.) 
Следующая после асакти ступень — бхава-особое настроение(настроение слуги,друга,родителя,супруги,возлюбленной-Бога)

Следующий уровень — према(самозабвенная любовь к Богу), но према не может проявиться в материальном теле. Она может прийти к нам только в следующей жизни, когда мы появимся на свет в том месте материального мира, где проходит праката-лила Кришны. Тогда садхака родится из чрева гопи и уже в том теле сможет обрести прему благодаря общению с преданными нитья-сиддхами. Иначе это невозможно._

*ОльгаО*,никакая хорошая или плохая карма не может человека привести в сознание Кришны,если нет духовных впечатлений.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Да, согласна с этим. 
> Но в первую очередь не столько материальное положение делает людей "неудачниками".  Неудачники, прибившиеся к ИСККОНу, - это в первую очередь психологические инвалиды. Когда в семье, где вырос человека, царит любовь и забота, он вырастает сильной личностью и способен дарить эту любовь другим. Если этой любви не было в семье, а было либо наплевательское отношение либо, еще хуже, издевательства, то вот вам инвалид. У него не получаются гармоничные отношения с людьми, не складывается личная жизнь, нет сил для карьеры, в итоге как один из вариантов он попадает к нам в храм. Далее. Социальные потрясения, выпавшие на общество, также приводят к психологическим травмам. Например, вот в 90-е годы, когда люди были напуганы беспределом у нас в стране, они гораздо охотнее шли в МОСК, был сильнее интерес ко всем религиям.


Да, внешне это выглядит как психологические инвалиды. Но на самом деле без того, что дал нам Шрила Прабхупада просто невозможно жить нормально. Просто невозможно никак. Это будет нарушением законов природы, что ни у кого не получится.
Если бы вокруг нас была любовь и забота, а главное любовь, то мы бы вообще ни в какое общество не шли. Это то - что нужно живому существу. И это можно найти только в отношениях с Богом т.е. в какой либо религиозной традиции, которая восстанавливает отношения с Богом (мусульманство, христианство), а для меня это ИСККОН, как нигде в другом месте.

Если нет ИСККОН, то чем нам придется заниматься?
Есть мясо, рыбу, яйца. Азартные игры, денежные махинации. Пить , курить и прочие наркотики. Искать приключения в сексе на стороне.
И вы думаете что, если родители занимаясь всем этим в семье где вырос человек будет царить любовь и забота? ...
Это невозможно.

Что в общем то и было в 80-х, 90-х и сейчас и до этого. Если человек не принял прибежище в ИСККОН например.

Просто одни получают психологические травмы и делают выводы, а другие получают психологические травмы и очень твердолобы до поры до времени.

Вот пример жизни 80-х, 90-х что видел я, когда люди едят мясо они соответственно получают реакции, неизбежно.

Молодёжь тогда  собиралась в группировки (по крайней мере у нас в Татарстане) и били морды друг другу с цепями, арматурами. Город на город или район на район. В семьях водка, одевают тарелки с лапшой друг другу на голову, как запой так бесконечное "компостирование мозгов" друг другу. И еще огромное количество всего, что просто не хочется пречислять.

В моей жизни этого мыло мало. Семья в общем то может считаться благополучной по каким то меркам. Но поскольку было мясо и были реакции (не буду описывать какие). И я очень сильно задумывался: Почему это так? Можно назвать это психологической травмой.
У других проблем было в 10 раз больше. Еженедельные побоища в семье. С синяками ходят, пух от подушек по всей квартире, болезни, операционные столы и прочее и никаких выводов не делают, а наоборот крепчают и становятся наглее, но не до бесконечности, а через некоторое время или повесятся или окажутся в тюрьме..............., ни к какому Кришне не идут.


Вывод: без того что дал нам Шрила Прабхупада невозможно то что вы описали практически, хотя теоретически
 это можно представить:

"Когда в семье, где вырос человека, царит любовь и забота, он вырастает сильной личностью и способен дарить эту любовь другим. Если этой любви не было в семье, а было либо наплевательское отношение либо, еще хуже, издевательства, то вот вам инвалид. У него не получаются гармоничные отношения с людьми, не складывается личная жизнь, нет сил для карьеры ..." 



Сейчас карма по другому отрабатывается и мы (те кто практикует Сознание Кришны ...) как бы существуем в паралльном мире и не соприкасаемся. Беспредельных группировок и войны нет, но есть так называемые "Дорожные войны".
По статистике в автокатострофах в России ежегодно гибнут около 20000-30000 человек. Инвалидов и пострадавших по численности дополнительно раза в три больше. И никто ничто с этим поделать не может.

И кстати  Шрила Прабхупада описывал интересный пример: если козла или свинью связали и увезли на грузовике на бойню, то другие его собратья спокойно жуют траву и никаких психологических травм не получают.
Так же и люди разные: кто то испытав несчастье предаётся Богу (находятся в ИСККОН, а где им еще быть), а другие продолжают жить и ждать свой черёд.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Нет сил для карьеры


По поводу карьеры много расписывать не буду, хотя можно провести анализ. Но интересное высказывание Аинры прабху мне понравилось.

Он назвал это "Работать на майю" или "три гуны"

Аиндра дас : "Работать на майю :smilies:  у нас есть дела и поважнее"

----------


## SergeiP

А вот Шрила Прабхупада и Бхактивинод Тхакур работали.

----------


## ОльгаО

> *ОльгаО*,никакая хорошая или плохая карма не может человека привести в сознание Кришны,если нет духовных впечатлений.


разумеется, не может. Но вот многие ели прасад и посещали лекции и даже бывали в святых местах, но половина из тех, кто начинают серьезно практиковать, начинают это когда что-то другое в жизни отвалилось (семья или работа).
Рагхунатха Госвами и Харидас Тхакур - это особые случаи, с нами простыми не сравнимые.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Да, внешне это выглядит как психологические инвалиды. Но на самом деле без того, что дал нам Шрила Прабхупада просто невозможно жить нормально. Просто невозможно никак. Это будет нарушением законов природы, что ни у кого не получится.
> Если бы вокруг нас была любовь и забота, а главное любовь, то мы бы вообще ни в какое общество не шли. Это то - что нужно живому существу. И это можно найти только в отношениях с Богом т.е. в какой либо религиозной традиции, которая восстанавливает отношения с Богом (мусульманство, христианство), а для меня это ИСККОН, как нигде в другом месте.
> 
> Если нет ИСККОН, то чем нам придется заниматься?
> Есть мясо, рыбу, яйца. Азартные игры, денежные махинации. Пить , курить и прочие наркотики. Искать приключения в сексе на стороне.
> И вы думаете что, если родители занимаясь всем этим в семье где вырос человек будет царить любовь и забота? ...
> Это невозможно.
> 
> Что в общем то и было в 80-х, 90-х и сейчас и до этого. Если человек не принял прибежище в ИСККОН например.
> ...


Слушайте, это просто ужас, что Вы описываете. Сочувствую.
Да, согласно, далеко не все, кто получают психологические травмы, идут в храмы. Многие конечно заканчивают совсем в других местах.

----------


## ОльгаО

> А вот Шрила Прабхупада и Бхактивинод Тхакур работали.


Да, и почерпнули очень много полезного на своих работах, что потом им пригодилось в идее создания ИСККОН. Может их туда специально Бог и послал для этого.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Да, и почерпнули очень много полезного на своих работах, что потом им пригодилось в идее создания ИСККОН. Может их туда специально Бог и послал для этого.


Все сводить лишь к внешним аспектам, когда речь идет о великих посланниках Господа, вряд ли стоит. Причина их великих свершений лежит далеко за пределами этого мира и его опыта. Пытаться оценивать великих вайшнавов с точки зрения обычных людей - большая ошибка.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> разумеется, не может. Но вот многие ели прасад и посещали лекции и даже бывали в святых местах, но половина из тех, кто начинают серьезно практиковать, начинают это когда что-то другое в жизни отвалилось (семья или работа).


Совсем не обязательно.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Конечно! Лучше спрашивать мудрых людей, как относиться к "бяке" в своей жизни и что делать в этой ситуации. Но когда реально трудно бывает, тяжело, как  Ольге, то не всегда есть возможность спросить у духовного учителя. А люди с сознанием мухи непременно скажут: "Вот видишь! Вооот она, реальная реальность!" - показывая на кучку того, что так привлекает мух... Но кроме этой субстанции есть и целый сад, но мухи не скажут Ольге о цветах, а только о "кучке", как о единственной рельности! Ольга, если тяжкий момент в жизни держитесь среди нормальных преданных, есть же!


Спасибо :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

:friends:  О, щас еще умное скажу. Когда нет поблизости с кем общаться, можно лекции слушать. Тех, кому доверяете. В лекциях часто прям ответ приходит на то, что хотелось спросить, но не было возможности.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Все сводить лишь к внешним аспектам, когда речь идет о великих посланниках Господа, вряд ли стоит. Причина их великих свершений лежит далеко за пределами этого мира и его опыта. Пытаться оценивать великих вайшнавов с точки зрения обычных людей - большая ошибка.


несомненно

----------


## ОльгаО

> Совсем не обязательно.


не обязательно, и далеко не все. Знаю немало примеров, когда люди, имея все, о чем можно мечтать, все равно общение с Богом ценили больше всего. Пришел в голову пример - французский король Людовик Святой, он был набожным человеком с самого детства, а к своей монаршей учести и в том числе к семейным обязанностям  относился именно как долгу. Следовал всем вайшнавским принципам кроме потребления мяса, но и то, потому что кроме мяса и хлеба в прямом смысле есть было больше нечего в средневекой Европе, в связи с постоянными разрушительными для с.х. войнами и вообще необустроенной экономикой. И например, в свою первую брачную ночь Людовик долго молился до и после определенных действий, прося у Бога прощение за совершенный акт, а после зачатия наследника вообще не дотрагивался до жены. 
Но чем ниже общество в целом, то тем больший процент в религиозных организациях будут составлять именно люди с искалеченной судьбой, потому что только таковые прибегают к Богу. Потому что деградированное общество не поощрает стремление к Богу ни в каких прослойках населения , и человеку нужно очень сильно выбится из колеи, из системы, чтоб  в итоге выйти на трансцедентный уровень, где он может встретить посланников Бога.
Поэтому, например, поскольку Западный мир гораздо менее духовен, чем Россия, там среди представителей ИСККОН гораздо больше именно отщепенцев, ибо на Западе люди, перспективные в духовном смысле, автоматически по своей природе (психофизическому складу и карме) совершенно не находят себе места в тамошней системе. Ведь как сказал Варджендра Кумар, на Западе идеологически господствуют ценности вьяшей, и успешность там измеряется экономической успешностью. Так что чем менее экономически развит район, тем люди там духовнее.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Поэтому, например, поскольку Западный мир гораздо менее духовен, чем Россия, там среди представителей ИСККОН гораздо больше именно отщепенцев, ибо на Западе люди, перспективные в духовном смысле, автоматически по своей природе (психофизическому складу и карме) совершенно не находят себе места в тамошней системе.


  Очень даже находят. Мой духовный брат, по возрасту- вдвое моложе меня, с двумя инициациями,- работает в Париже, в Сорбонне. У него два высших образования, знание нескольких яхыков, и т.д. Служение у него- ведет Бхакта-програм в Парижском храме. И это только один из примеров. Преданные такого интеллектуального и духовного уровня нужны везде, просто их мало пока.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Преданные такого интеллектуального и духовного уровня нужны везде, просто их мало пока.


согласна, образованные и способные люди очень даже нужны в ИСККОН. Но от того их и мало там, что редко кто из них доходит сюда.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Образование также может быть препятствием, если человек считает себя очень умным, слишком высоко ценит свой интеллект и начинает очень сильно гордиться своей интеллектуальностью. Кришна описывает таких людей термином: майапахрита-гьяна - тот, чье знание украдено иллюзией.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.17.15

Сын мой, за дерзость тебе предстоит появиться на свет в греховном и низком роду демонов, чтобы впредь ты не насмехался над возвышенными, святыми душами этого мира.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Необходимо тщательно избегать оскорблений лотосных стоп вайшнавов, лучшим среди которых является Господь Шива. Шри чайтанья Махапрабху в наставлениях Шриле Рупе Госвами сравнил оскорбление лотосных стоп вайшнава с бешеным слоном (хати мата) . Забежав в цветущий сад, бешеный слон вытаптывает его. Такой же урон духовной жизни человека наносит бешеный слон оскорблений лотосных стоп вайшнава. Поэтому в отношениях с вайшнавами нужно быть крайне осмотрительным и не допускать оскорблений их лотосных стоп.

Мать Парвати была права, наказывая Читракету, который посмел дерзко отчитать Махадеву, высшего отца всех обусловленных живых существ в материальном мире. Господа Шиву называют отцом, а Дургу — матерью. Чистый вайшнав должен просто заниматься своим делом, а не искать недостатки в окружающих. Это самое безопасное положение. Иначе, привыкнув критиковать окружающих, мы рискуем однажды совершить величайшее оскорбление, упрекнув другого вайшнава.
Конечно, Читракету и сам был вайшнавом и потому мог удивиться проклятию Парвати. Предвидя это, богиня Парвати обратилась к нему как к путре, сыну. Каждый из нас — дитя матери Дурги, однако она — не обычная мать. Чтобы образумить своих демоничных детей, она строго наказывает их за малейшую провинность. Это объясняет Господь Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.14):

даиви хй эша гунамайи
мама майа дуратйайа
мам эва йе прападйанте
майам этам таранти те

«Преодолеть влияние Моей божественной энергии, состоящей из трех гун материальной природы, невероятно трудно. Но тот, кто предался Мне, с легкостью выходит из-под ее власти». Предаться Кришне — значит предаться и Его преданным, ибо настоящим слугой Кришны может стать только настоящий слуга Его преданного. Чхадийа ваишнава-сева нистара пайечхе кеба: не став слугой слуги Кришны, невозможно стать слугой Самого Кришны. Поэтому мать Парвати обратилась к Читракету так, как обычно матери обращаются к своим непослушным детям: «Я наказываю тебя, дитя мое, чтобы ты так больше никогда не делал». Даже Яшоде, матери Верховной Личности Бога, приходилось наказывать своего сына. Она связывала Кришну веревками и грозила ему хворостиной. Это долг любящей матери, даже если ее ребенок — Сам Бог. Поэтому мать Дурга была права, наказав Читракету. Ее проклятие обернулось для Читракету благословением, поскольку, родившись демоном Вритрасурой, он незамедлительно вернулся на Вайкунтху.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ АДИ 17.10

Затем Господь даровал любовь к Богу Своей матери Шачидеви, избавив ее от последствий оскорбления, нанесенного ею стопам Адвайты Ачарьи. Тогда же Он встретился с Адвайтой Ачарьей, который позже получил возможность увидеть вселенскую форму Господа.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Однажды Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху восседал на троне Вишну в доме Шриваса Пандита. Пребывая в этом состоянии духа, Он сказал: «Моя мать нанесла оскорбление лотосным стопам Адвайты Ачарьи. Пока она не загладит оскорбление, нанесенное ею лотосным стопам вайшнава, она не сможет обрести любовь к Кришне». Услышав это, преданные отправились за Адвайтой Ачарьей. По пути к Господу Чайтанье Адвайта Ачарья превозносил мать Шачидеви, поэтому, оказавшись перед Господом, Адвайта Ачарья в экстазе упал на землю. Тогда, по указанию Господа Чайтаньи, Шачидеви воспользовалась ситуацией и прикоснулась к лотосным стопам Адвайты Ачарьи. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху был очень доволен поступком Своей матери и сказал: «Моя мать искупила вину перед лотосными стопами Адвайты Ачарьи и теперь может без труда обрести любовь к Богу». Так Господь Чайтанья показал всем, что, каких бы высот ни достиг человек на пути сознания Кришны, он не сможет добиться высшей цели, если нанесет оскорбление лотосным стопам вайшнава. Такое оскорбление характеризуется в «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите» следующим образом:
йади ваишнава-апарадха утхе хати мата
упаде ва чхинде, тара шукхи' йайа пата
Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 19.156
Подобно бешеному слону, который вытаптывает в саду все, что там произрастает, оскорбление лотосных стоп вайшнава уничтожает все плоды преданного служения, выращенные человеком на протяжении всей жизни.
Вскоре после этого случая Адвайта Ачарья попросил Чайтанью Махапрабху явить Ему вселенскую форму, которую Он некогда милостиво показал Арджуне. Господь Чайтанья согласился, и Адвайта Ачарья получил счастливую возможность лицезреть вселенский образ Господа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Нектар наставлений, текст 6

Текст 6 

дрштаих свабхава-джанитаир вапушаш ча дошаир 
на пракртатвам иха бхакта-джанасйа пашйет 
гангамбхасам на кхалу будбуда-пхена-панкаир 
брахма-драватвам апагаччхати нира-дхармаих 

дрштаих — смотреть глазами обыкновенных людей; свабхава-джанитаих — присущие от рождения; вапушах — тела; ча — и; дошаих — на недостатки; на — не; пракртатвам — будучи 
материальным; иха — в этом мире; бхакта-джанасйа — чистого преданного; пашйет — следует видеть; ганга-амбхасам — вод Ганги; на — нет; кхалу — безусловно; будбуда-пхена-панкаих — пузырями, пеной и грязью; брахма-драватвам — трансцендентную природу; апагаччхати — оскверняется; нира-дхармаих — свойства воды. 

Чистый преданный, сознающий Кришну, пребывает в своем изначальном состоянии и потому не отождествляет себя с телом. О нем нельзя судить с материальной точки зрения. Не следует обращать внимания на низкое происхождение преданного, цвет его кожи, на то, что его тело уродливо, поражено болезнью или немощно. Такие недостатки, возможно, бросятся в глаза обыкновенному человеку, но несмотря на все кажущиеся изъяны ничто и никогда не осквернит тела чистого преданного. Оно подобно водам Ганги, которые в сезон дождей несут порою пузыри, пену и грязь. Ничто и никогда не осквернит воды Ганги. Люди, обладающие развитым духовным разумом, совершают омовение в Ганге, не обращая внимания на состояние воды. 

Комментарий 
Шуддха-бхакти, деятельностью, присущей душе, то есть трансцендентным любовным служением Господу, можно заниматься только в освобожденном состоянии. В «Бхагавад-гите» (14.26) сказано: 
мам ча йо 'вйабхичарена 
бхакти-йогена севате 
са гунан саматитйаитан 
брахма-бхуйайа калпате 

«Тот, кто целиком посвятил себя преданному служению, кто не падает ни при каких обстоятельствах, сразу же возвышается над гунами материальной природы и достигает уровня Брахмана». 
Авйабхичарини бхакти переводится как беспримесная преданность. Человек, занимающийся преданным служением, должен избавиться от материальных мотивов. Тому, кто присоединяется к движению сознания Кришны, необходимо изменить свое сознание. Сознание, ориентированное на чувственное наслаждение, — это материальное сознание, а сознание, сосредоточенное на служении Кршне, — это сознание Кришны. Предавшаяся душа служит Кришне, не преследуя никаких материальных целей (анйабхилашита-шунйам). Джнана-кармадй-анавртам: беспримесное преданное служение, трансцендентное к таким видам телесной и умственной деятельности, как джнана (спекулятивные рассуждения) и карма (деятельность ради наслаждения ее плодами), называют чистой бхакти-йогой. 

Бхакти-йога — естественная деятельность души, и тот, кто занимается беспримесным, ничем не оскверненным преданным служением, достигает освобождения (са гунан саматитйаитан). Преданный Кришны не подвластен материальным условиям, хотя его тело может показаться материально обусловленным. Вот почему о чистом преданном нельзя судить с материальной точки зрения. Пока человек сам не станет настоящим преданным, он не сможет правильно смотреть на другого преданного. Как объяснялось в предыдущем стихе, существует три типа преданных: каништха-адхикари, мадхйама-адхикари и уттама-адхикари. Каништха-адхикари не способен отличить преданного от непреданного. Его интересует только поклонение Божеству в храме. В отличие от него, мадхйама-адхикари видит разницу как между преданным и непреданным, так и между преданным и Господом. Поэтому он по-разному относится к Верховной Личности Бога, к преданному и к непреданному. 

Никто не должен критиковать телесные недостатки чистого преданного. Если подобные недостатки и есть, на них не следует обращать внимания. Нужно знать одно: преданное служение, чистое служение Верховному Господу является для духовного учителя делом всей жизни. Как сказано в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.30): 

апи чет судурачаро 
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак 
садхур эва са мантавйах 
самйаг вйавасито хи сах 

Даже если преданный порою и совершает какие-то недостойные поступки, его все равно нужно считать садху, святым, ибо подлинный смысл его существования состоит в любовном служении Господу. Иначе говоря, его нельзя считать обыкновенным человеком. 

К чистому преданному, занятому служением Господу, нельзя относиться пренебрежительно, даже если он не принадлежит к семье брахманов или госвами. На самом деле семей госвами, основанных на материальных принципах, кастовой принадлежности или праве наследования, не бывает. Титул госвами могут носить только чистые преданные. Поэтому мы говорим о шести Госвами во главе с Рупой Госвами и Санатаной Госвами. Рупа Госвами и Санатана Госвами практически превратились в мусульман и даже изменили свои имена, став Дабиром Кхасом и Сакаром Малликом, но Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху Сам сделал их госвами. Итак, титул госвами не передается по наследству. Госвами называют того, кто является хозяином чувств и способен управлять ими. Не чувства управляют преданным, а преданный — чувствами. Вот почему его следует называть свами или госвами, даже если он не рожден в семье госвами. 

В соответствии с данным определением, госвами — потомки Шри Нитйананды Прабху и Шри Адваиты Прабху, — безусловно, являются преданными, однако из этого не следует, что можно свысока смотреть на преданных — выходцев из других семей; ко всем преданным нужно относиться одинаково, независимо от того, происходят они из семей предыдущих ачарьев или нет. Не следует думать: «А, это госвами из Америки», — и на этом основании относиться к нему с пренебрежением. Или же говорить: «А вот нитйананда-вамша-госвами». Когда в движении сознания Кришны мы стали присваивать титул госвами американским вайшнавам, это вызвало волну скрытого протеста. Находились и такие, кто прямо заявлял американским преданным, что их санньяса или титул госвами — фикция. Однако, как утверждает в этом стихе Шрила Рупа Госвами, американский госвами ничем не отличается от госвами из семьи ачарьев. 

С другой стороны, преданному, получившему титул госвами, но не рожденному в семье брахмана или госвами, в семье Нитйананды или Адваиты Прабху, не следует зазнаваться только потому, что он стал госвами. Он всегда должен помнить, что стоит ему возомнить о себе, как он тут же падет. Движение сознания Кришны — трансцендентная наука, в нем нет места зависти. Это движение предназначено для парамахамс, людей, полностью избавившихся от зависти (парамам нирматсаранам). Рожден ли человек в семье госвами или получил этот титул, его сердце должно быть свободно от зависти. Как только человеком овладевает зависть, он падает и лишается права называться парамахамсой. 

Необходимо понять, что, обсуждая телесные недостатки вайшнава, мы наносим оскорбление его лотосным стопам. Оскорбление лотосных стоп вайшнава является очень серьезным оскорблением. Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху назвал это оскорбление хати-матой, бешеным слоном. Бешеный слон способен натворить немало бед, особенно если ворвется в прекрасный, ухоженный сад. Вот почему следует быть очень осторожными и стараться не наносить оскорблений вайшнавам. Каждый преданный должен следовать наставлениям старших вайшнавов, а старшим вайшнавам необходимо всегда и во всем помогать новичкам. Старшинство вайшнава определяется уровнем его духовного развития в сознании Кршны. Подходить к деятельности чистого вайшнава с материалистическими мерками совершенно недопустимо. Это особенно губительно для неофитов. Поэтому, смотря на чистого преданного, нужно стараться видеть не его внешность, а внутренние качества и помнить о том, что он занимается трансцендентным любовным служением Господу. Только так можно избежать опасности материалистической оценки чистого преданного и самому со временем стать чистым преданным. 

Те, кто связывает сознание Кришны с каким-то определенным ограниченным кругом людей, небольшой группой преданных или с определенной территорией, как правило, придают значение внешности преданного. Такие неофиты, неспособные оценить возвышенное служение продвинутого преданного, стараются низвести маха-бхагавату до собственного уровня. Проповедуя сознание Кришны по всему миру, мы не раз сталкивались с этой проблемой. К сожалению, нас окружают духовные братья-неофиты, неспособные оценить исключительного значения деятельности, связанной с распространением сознания Кришны по всему миру. Они постоянно пытаются низвести нас до собственного уровня и критикуют любые наши действия. Их недальновидные поступки и скудость знаний вызывают у нас глубокое сожаление. Того, кто наделен полномочиями и занят сокровенным служением Господу, ни в коем случае нельзя считать обыкновенным человеком, ибо сказано, что распространить движение сознания Кришны по всему миру способен только тот, кого Кришна наделил особыми полномочиями. 

Критикуя чистого преданного, человек совершает оскорбление (ваишнава-апарадху), что является серьезным препятствием на пути каждого, кто хочет прогрессировать в сознании Кршны. Нанося оскорбления лотосным стопам вайшнава, человек лишает себя возможности извлечь духовное благо из своей практики. Вот почему необходимо во что бы то ни стало избавиться от зависти к наделенному полномочиями вайшнаву — шуддха-вайшнаву. Оскорбительно также думать, будто у вас есть право наказывать такого вайшнава, давать ему советы или поправлять его. 

Вайшнава-неофита от продвинутого вайшнава можно отличить по его делам. Продвинутый вайшнав всегда выступает в роли духовного учителя, а неофит всегда считает себя его учеником. Ученик не имеет права давать советы своему духовному учителю, более того, духовный учитель не обязан советоваться с теми, кто не является его учениками. В этом смысл наставления Шрилы Рупы Госвами, изложенного в шестом стихе.

----------


## SergeiP

> Да, и почерпнули очень много полезного на своих работах, что потом им пригодилось в идее создания ИСККОН. Может их туда специально Бог и послал для этого.


Я бы сказал не "почерпнули", а показали нам, как надо действовать в этом мире.

----------


## SergeiP

> Совсем не обязательно.


Но Вы же сами сказали, что "в Кали-йугу страдают практически все" - это значит, что практически все преданные были движимы этим мотивом.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Но Вы же сами сказали, что "в Кали-йугу страдают практически все" - это значит, что практически все преданные были движимы этим мотивом.


Я сказал, что в этом мире страдают все, по большому счету.  :smilies: Но мотива, по которым благочестивые души обращаются к Кришне - четыре, хотя все страдают.  :smilies:  Потому как, человек может страдать, но обращаться к Кришне не для избавления от страданий, а быть движим любопытством, и это будет его мотив обращения к Кришне. 

В любом случае, все эти рассуждения о мотивах и том, по какой причине больше обращаться к Кришне, они не имеют большого значения, потому что, для того, чтобы точно сказать, нужно проводить всеобъемлющее исследование, а так - это просто субъективные мнения: "мне кажется так, мне кажется эдак".  :smilies: 

В конце концов, каким бы ни был мотив обращения к Господу, нужно очиститься от корыстных мотивом и достичь уровня чистого преданного служения, не оскверненного материальными мотивами.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Есть и те, кто даже не ищет сознание Кришны, оно само находит их. Это те, кто продолжают свою практику с прошлых жизней. В таких случаях мотивы вообще уже не играют роли. Кришна уже Сам ведет таких преданных к Себе, из жизни в жизнь.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Не шастра, но полезное высказывание для нашей темы:

"Чем больше в человеке хорошего, тем меньше плохого он замечает в других". Стивен Кови

Памятка для критиканов. Стоит задуматься.  Ведь если принять во внимание это высказывание, то чем меньше в человеке хорошего, тем больше он видит плохого в других.  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, лекция, прочитанная в Кучугуре в 2009 году. Манах-шикша.:

"В одной замечательной книге Нароттама даса Тхакура «Према-бхакти-чандрике», пишет. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что достаточно прочитать ПБЧ, чтобы все знать о преданности. Там Нароттам дас пишет: дехо-накарила ашта – не доверяйте своему телу, пока у вас есть тело не доверяйте ему, не доверяйте себе. Тело все время будет подсовывать вам ложные концепции или склонности. И что происходит дальше? Это то, что, к сожалению, происходит с нами, и почему Рагхунатха дас Госвами ставит эту вещь в конце, как одно из самых сложных препятствий? Мы можем заработать анартхи с помощью грехов, с помощью благочестивой деятельности. Анартхи также можно заработать с помощью практики преданного служения. Если мы будем практиковать склонность к обману здесь, в обществе преданных, в своих отношениях с ДУ, отношениях с преданными, что подразумевает предельную честность и искренность, простоту и открытость, то, в конце концов, эта склонность к обману будет расти у нас внутри, и она приведет к тому, что мы начнем совершать оскорбления. 
Лицемерие или обман появляются тогда, когда человек совершает оскорбления. В этом стихе есть слово капата, оно означает ложь, хитрость, лукавство, мошенничество, обман, увиливание, самооправдание, лицемерие, безбожие и грех. Джива Госвами объясняет смысл этого санскритского слова. Он говорит, что капата – это когда человек внешне поклоняется садху, гуру, вайшнавам, поклоняется Бхагавану, Кришне. Но внутри не имеет веры в них. В результате этого у него возникают вайшнава-апарадхи. У такого человека материальные представления о вайшнавах, о гуру. Кто такой вайшнав? Вайшнав - это тот, кто служит Кришне, думает о Кришне. У вайшнава не может быть недостатков. Если они есть, то это не вайшнав. И если у человека есть склонность к обману, лицемерию и самооправданию, то дальше появляется кутинати – лживая деятельность. Кутинати - это в первую очередь, злословие. Если у нас есть внутри склонность к самообману, что мы будем делать внешне? Мы будем злословить и оскорблять других, разносить сплетни. Шрила Прабхупада дает другие определения этого слова – жестокость и насилие. Кутинати – это дипломатичность в своем поведении, т.е. неискренность в поведении, когда мы будем выискивать и находить недостатки в других. Не нужно быть следователем по особо важным делам, чтобы отыскать в других недостатки. Это наша склонность и нужно понимать основу этой склонности - это ложь, преувеличенное представление о самом себе. И, в конце концов, это приводит к тому, что человек постепенно начинает отходить от духовной жизни, у него появляются другие склонности и привязанности, желания славы и поклонения, он совершает насилие над людьми, и сердце его ожесточается. 
Люди встают на духовный путь и ожидается, что сердца их с каждым годом будут становиться все мягче и мягче. Но чаще они становятся все жестче, жестче и жестче. Почему? Потому что мы не ловим себя на этом. Мы хотим для себя славы, почета, мы хотим себя поставить в центр. Именно поэтому религия породила столько зла в этом мире. Джива Госвами объясняет, что оскорбления, апарадхи, которые мы совершаем, ожесточают сердце человека. 
Капата также означает отношение к гуру, как к обычному человеку. Мы все время пытаемся других стащить на уровень своего сознания, и это также относится и к гуру. Хита Падеша дает очень хорошее определение дуратме и махатме. Дуратма – это тот, кто думает одно, говорит другое, делает третье. Махатма – это тот, кто думает, говорит и делает одно. 
Итак, если мы оскорбляем преданных, значит, мы питаем внутри себя свою неискренность. Если мы хотим избавиться от этого ужасного качества изнутри, мы должны перестать оскорблять преданных, мы должны начать служить преданным Кришне и ДУ, или хотя бы что-то делать для них. Одна преданная задала мне очень хороший вопрос, который я хотел бы озвучить. «Я хочу, чтобы меня любили и уважали, разве стоит врать себе и насильно делать себя смиренной? Не лучше ли быть собой и принимать свои недостатки как они есть, или нужно заставлять себя меняться?». 
Спасибо за вопрос. Вы хотите, чтобы вас любили и уважали, и я тоже хочу, чтобы меня любили и уважали. Поднимите руку, кто хочет, чтобы его любили и уважали. Все хотят, нет ни одного человека, который бы этого не хотел. Теперь вопрос только в том, как эту любовь и уважение получить. Любовь нам нужна. И уважение нам нужно, ничего дурного в этом нет. Но любовь и уважения приходят, когда мы хотим все отдать. Если мы ставим свое желание во главу угла и пытаемся получить любовь и уважение, тогда нам нужно будет притворяться, потому что мы будем знать, что такими, какими мы являемся, нас никто не будет любить. И насильно смиренным себя делать не нужно, но и просто принимать свои недостатки тоже не нужно. Не нужно пытаться никого из себя изображать. Мы сами себя не ценим. Сами мы прекрасны, душа с ее качествами преданности и любви прекрасна сама по себе. Когда человек понимает, что он душа, он начинает делать удивительные вещи, но когда он отождествляет себя с телом, он начинает делать глупости. Ему хочется что-то делать для себя, в этом проблема. И поэтому это одна причина, по которой мы спим. Почему мы спим, кто-то задумывался? Во время сна человек перестает отождествлять себя с телом и умом. Почему святые не спят? Потому что они не отождествляют себя с телом и умом. Когда нам приходится играть не свою роль, будет это отнимать у нас энергию? Если мы все время будем думать о том, как нам посмотреть, что нам сказать, и т.д., мы все время будем уставать и хотеть спать. Святым не нужно спать, они в контакте с самим собой, и они счастливы пониманием того, кем они на самом деле являются. В этом суть. 
Нужно постоянно возвращаться к этому. Люди думают, что смирение – это очередная роль, которую нужно сыграть. Они находят смиренную личность и начинают ей подражать. Но проблема в том, что когда мы отождествляем себя с телом и умом, нам все время кажется, что нашему телу чего-то все время не достанется и нашему уму чего-то не хватает. Славы, почета, похвал, прасада, и поэтому мы начинаем считать себя обделенными, и начинаем завидовать. А когда мы завидуем, мы начинаем критиковать тонко и грубо эту личность. И эта вещь отделяет нас от любви. 
Вьясадева говорит в начале ШБ парамо нирматсаранам сатам – человек должен отбросить все ложные вещи, которые у него есть, ложные желания и избавиться от зависти. И когда зависть уйдет, придет все. Всего на всех хватит. Все придет, когда мы начнем служить Кришне по-настоящему. 
ШБ с самого начала до самого конца говорит, что любовь свободна от начала до конца от обмана. Когда мы любим, мы ничего для себя не хотим. И далее Рагхунатха дас Госвами дает совет, как можно избавиться от обмана. Нужно мыться в океане любви. Это главная рекомендация для нас всех. Если мы будем читать о том, как настоящие преданные любят Кришну, и делать это постоянно, соприкасаться с этой энергией чистой любви, которая заключена в рассказах ШБ, то тогда из сердца уйдут все болезни, уйдет обман. Почему? Если человек правильно читает эти рассказы, он может отождествить себя с тем, что там происходит. В этом кроется самое большое благословение и самый большой подвох. Если человек раньше времени начнет читать рассказы о Кришне, особенно Его лилы 10 Песни Вриндавана, то он естественным образом отождествит себя с Кришной. Но в отношениях гопи и Кришны нет никаких других желаний, кроме желания отдать, нет обмана и лжи. Даже в Двараке есть обман, во Вриндаване обмана нет. И когда мы читаем такие рассказы, что мы должны в первую очередь видеть? То как преданные хотят служить, как они целиком хотят себя отдать и как они ничего для себя не хотят, и тогда такие рассказы будут нас очищать. 
В духовной любви нет места ревности, в духовной любви мы хотим, чтобы объект нашей любви был счастлив, и если кто-то другой может это сделать лучше нас, то мы будем чувствовать счастье. Харе Кришна!"

----------


## Aniruddha das

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Есть еще одна категория современной грамия катхи — это интернет. Недавно Ниранджана Махарадж написал письмо, он сказал, что похоже, что Кали нашел себе четвертое прибежище: помимо золота и всего остального он еще окопался в интернете. Это факт. Это носитель… Однажды Шрилу Прабхупаду спросили не нужно ли установить компьютерную сеть в храме в Лос Анжелесе еще на самой заре всех этих компьютеров, чтобы люди могли по компьютеру переговариваться друг с другом. Шрила Прабхупада был резко против, он сказал: они будут сплетничать по компьютеру. Теперь эта мировая система сплетен оплела весь мир практически в виде интернета. Система эффективного переноса сплетен, которая отравляет всё. Она полностью отравляет бхакти, но это особая тема – тема второго стиха. Об этом мы будем говорить потом. Это всевозможные проявления этой Вачо вегам – неудержимого, неконтролируемого желания говорить, когда человек хочет говорить и когда человек хочет слушать все это – оно относится в общем к этой самой категории. Давайте теперь посмотрим насчет пагубных последствий, к каким пагубным последствиям приводит это, помимо того, что мы совершаем оскорбления тем самым со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Что говорит Шрила Прабхупада, к чему это приводит, когда люди квакают как лягушки? Они навлекают смерть. По сути дела, смерть – это результат потворства всем этим импульсам. Мы посмотрим это, проанализируем. Смерть можно поставить в этой графе по отношению ко всем этим импульсам. Эти импульсы призывают или навлекают на человека смерть – имеют природу смерти. Мы немножко позже, в самом конце поговорим о том, как они имеют природу смерти – единую природу. А что еще в результате этого возникает у человека? Это тоже один общий принцип, который свойственен всем потворствам всем этим страстям. Человек закрепляет в себе дурные качества. Человек как бы воспроизводит в себе и закрепляет, во-первых, саму эту склонность – говорить, а во-вторых, так как он говорит о дурном, у него есть склонность говорить о дурном: о дурных событиях, каких-то недостатках других людей, то он закрепляет в самом себе эти дурные качества. Закрепление дурных качеств. Он закрепляет вот эту дурную натуру в себе. Ну, естественно, сплетни и так далее.. Мы все знаем, что значит, когда о нас сплетничают. Но мы никогда не думаем: каково другим, когда мы сплетичаем о них. Это причиняет боль в конечном счете. Это причина очень большой боли в этом мире – Вачо вегам – то что человек потворствует своему неконтролируемому желанию говорить. Хорошо… Каков естественный метод контроля этой страсти? Кришна катха. Сегодня у вас была лекция на эту тему. Кришна катха. Когда человек, осознавая, что у него есть желание говорить, потребность говорить, глубинная внутренняя потребность, тем не менее заставляет себя, особенно поначалу говорить о Кришне. И результат этого абсолютно другой. Любой человек может убедиться в этом, если он говорит о чем-то материальном, и таким образом воспроизводит свою смерть, навлекает на себя все дурное, и если он поговорит о Кришне – совершенно другой эффект, совершенно другое внутреннее ощущение возникает у человека. Это удивительно, как это действует. Каждый человек может убедиться в этом на собственном опыте. После того, как человек поговорит о Кришне, он уходит с легким и счастливым чувством. А после того, как он поговорит обо всем этом,— жить не хочется. Тем не менее, несмотря ни на что, Вачо вегам, это страсть заставляет человека делать это снова и снова. Какой еще есть естественный метод вовлечения человека… использования языка для этого? Можно писать книги о Кришне. Есть еще один метод. Киртанам. Киртан тоже удовлетворяет потребность языка вибрировать. У языка есть потребность звуки издавать. И так как эта потребность есть, то почему бы не издавать хорошие звуки? Почему бы не издавать звук мантры? Прасад? Нет, до прасада мы дойдём. Есть очень хорошее сравнение. Это очень важно. Недаром Рупа Госвами начинает именно с этой страсти. Вачо вегам. Что человек говорит – таким он и становится. О чём он говорит, таким он и становится. Если он говорит о гадости, он становится гадостью – кучей гадости. Если он говорит о Боге, он обожествляется, он приобретает божественную природу. Радханатх Махарадж в одной лекции привел очень хорошее сравнение: он говорит, что есть огромное судно, однако это судно разворачивается и направляется с помощью маленькой лопаточки, которая находится у него внизу – руля. Так этот руль повернул и все судно поворачивается. Точно так же у нас есть эта маленькая лопаточка. Куда она поворачивает эта лопаточка во рту, в какую сторону она направляется, туда же направляется все судно, вся наша жизнь приобретает то или иное направление в зависимости от того, куда ведет нас наш язык. Поэтому именно с этой страсти начинает описание Рупа Госвами того, что нужно контролировать.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Критикуя чистого преданного, человек совершает оскорбление (ваишнава-апарадху), что является серьезным препятствием на пути каждого, кто хочет прогрессировать в сознании Кршны. Нанося оскорбления лотосным стопам вайшнава, человек лишает себя возможности извлечь духовное благо из своей практики. Вот почему необходимо во что бы то ни стало избавиться от зависти к наделенному полномочиями вайшнаву — шуддха-вайшнаву. Оскорбительно также думать, будто у вас есть право наказывать такого вайшнава, давать ему советы или поправлять его. 
> 
> Вайшнава-неофита от продвинутого вайшнава можно отличить по его делам. Продвинутый вайшнав всегда выступает в роли духовного учителя, а неофит всегда считает себя его учеником. Ученик не имеет права давать советы своему духовному учителю, более того, духовный учитель не обязан советоваться с теми, кто не является его учениками. В этом смысл наставления Шрилы Рупы Госвами, изложенного в шестом стихе.


все верно, разумеется, но, к сожалению, чистых преданных слишком мало, правда никогда не знаешь, когда на них нападешь  :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Есть еще одна категория современной грамия катхи — это интернет. Недавно Ниранджана Махарадж написал письмо, он сказал, что похоже, что Кали нашел себе четвертое прибежище: помимо золота и всего остального он еще окопался в интернете. Это факт. Это носитель… Однажды Шрилу Прабхупаду спросили не нужно ли установить компьютерную сеть в храме в Лос Анжелесе еще на самой заре всех этих компьютеров, чтобы люди могли по компьютеру переговариваться друг с другом. Шрила Прабхупада был резко против, он сказал: они будут сплетничать по компьютеру. Теперь эта мировая система сплетен оплела весь мир практически в виде интернета. Система эффективного переноса сплетен, которая отравляет всё. Она полностью отравляет бхакти, но это особая тема – тема второго стиха. Об этом мы будем говорить потом. Это всевозможные проявления этой Вачо вегам – неудержимого, неконтролируемого желания говорить, когда человек хочет говорить и когда человек хочет слушать все это – оно относится в общем к этой самой категории. Давайте теперь посмотрим насчет пагубных последствий, к каким пагубным последствиям приводит это, помимо того, что мы совершаем оскорбления тем самым со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Что говорит Шрила Прабхупада, к чему это приводит, когда люди квакают как лягушки? Они навлекают смерть. По сути дела, смерть – это результат потворства всем этим импульсам. Мы посмотрим это, проанализируем. Смерть можно поставить в этой графе по отношению ко всем этим импульсам. Эти импульсы призывают или навлекают на человека смерть – имеют природу смерти. Мы немножко позже, в самом конце поговорим о том, как они имеют природу смерти – единую природу. А что еще в результате этого возникает у человека? Это тоже один общий принцип, который свойственен всем потворствам всем этим страстям. Человек закрепляет в себе дурные качества. Человек как бы воспроизводит в себе и закрепляет, во-первых, саму эту склонность – говорить, а во-вторых, так как он говорит о дурном, у него есть склонность говорить о дурном: о дурных событиях, каких-то недостатках других людей, то он закрепляет в самом себе эти дурные качества. Закрепление дурных качеств. Он закрепляет вот эту дурную натуру в себе. Ну, естественно, сплетни и так далее.. Мы все знаем, что значит, когда о нас сплетничают. Но мы никогда не думаем: каково другим, когда мы сплетичаем о них. Это причиняет боль в конечном счете. Это причина очень большой боли в этом мире – Вачо вегам – то что человек потворствует своему неконтролируемому желанию говорить. Хорошо… Каков естественный метод контроля этой страсти? Кришна катха. Сегодня у вас была лекция на эту тему. Кришна катха. Когда человек, осознавая, что у него есть желание говорить, потребность говорить, глубинная внутренняя потребность, тем не менее заставляет себя, особенно поначалу говорить о Кришне. И результат этого абсолютно другой. Любой человек может убедиться в этом, если он говорит о чем-то материальном, и таким образом воспроизводит свою смерть, навлекает на себя все дурное, и если он поговорит о Кришне – совершенно другой эффект, совершенно другое внутреннее ощущение возникает у человека. Это удивительно, как это действует. Каждый человек может убедиться в этом на собственном опыте. После того, как человек поговорит о Кришне, он уходит с легким и счастливым чувством. А после того, как он поговорит обо всем этом,— жить не хочется. Тем не менее, несмотря ни на что, Вачо вегам, это страсть заставляет человека делать это снова и снова. Какой еще есть естественный метод вовлечения человека… использования языка для этого? Можно писать книги о Кришне. Есть еще один метод. Киртанам. Киртан тоже удовлетворяет потребность языка вибрировать. У языка есть потребность звуки издавать. И так как эта потребность есть, то почему бы не издавать хорошие звуки? Почему бы не издавать звук мантры? Прасад? Нет, до прасада мы дойдём. Есть очень хорошее сравнение. Это очень важно. Недаром Рупа Госвами начинает именно с этой страсти. Вачо вегам. Что человек говорит – таким он и становится. О чём он говорит, таким он и становится. Если он говорит о гадости, он становится гадостью – кучей гадости. Если он говорит о Боге, он обожествляется, он приобретает божественную природу. Радханатх Махарадж в одной лекции привел очень хорошее сравнение: он говорит, что есть огромное судно, однако это судно разворачивается и направляется с помощью маленькой лопаточки, которая находится у него внизу – руля. Так этот руль повернул и все судно поворачивается. Точно так же у нас есть эта маленькая лопаточка. Куда она поворачивает эта лопаточка во рту, в какую сторону она направляется, туда же направляется все судно, вся наша жизнь приобретает то или иное направление в зависимости от того, куда ведет нас наш язык. Поэтому именно с этой страсти начинает описание Рупа Госвами того, что нужно контролировать.


на и зачем тогда создан форум и вообще сайты про Кришну?
когда содается форум, надо понимать, что не только про Бога тут будут говорить.
А интернет - это одно из тех демонических соружений, которые Гаудия-ачарьи захотели использовать ради исполнения великой миссии - говорить с млечхами на их языке.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> все верно, разумеется, но, к сожалению, чистых преданных слишком мало, правда никогда не знаешь, когда на них нападешь


Поэтому дается такой совет: "Чистый вайшнав должен просто заниматься своим делом, а не искать недостатки в окружающих. Это самое безопасное положение. Иначе, привыкнув критиковать окружающих, мы рискуем однажды совершить величайшее оскорбление, упрекнув другого вайшнава". ШБ 6.17.15 комментарий

----------


## Aniruddha das

> на и зачем тогда создан форум и вообще сайты про Кришну?
> когда содается форум, надо понимать, что не только про Бога тут будут говорить.
> А интернет - это одно из тех демонических соружений, которые Гаудия-ачарьи захотели использовать ради исполнения великой миссии - говорить с млечхами на их языке.


Интернет - это лишь инструмент. В этой лекции дается предупреждение, как не нужно использовать этот инструмент. Неужели не понятно?  Если вы используете интернет для обсуждения тем, связанных с Кришной - это станет источником вашего продвижения. Если же использовать интернет для осбасывания недостатков и перемывания косточек кому-то, то тот же интернет станет причиной вашей деградации. Дело в том, что это не так безобидно, как может казаться. Я уже не раз видел, к сожалению, как начитавшись сплетен, критики и оскорблений в интернете, люди теряли веру и оставляли практику сознания Кришны. Именно для того, чтобы предупредить об этой опасности, я и начал эту тему.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Оффтоп отделен в другие темы.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Если мотив осуждения – вдохновить преданного принять прибежище у лотосных стоп истинного вайшнава и оставить неискренних, так называемых, «проповедников» религии, то нет риска совершить садху-нинду (оскорбление святой личности) или вайшнава-апарадху (оскорбление вайшнава). В подобных случаях даже критика, напрямую направленная на какую-то личность, не несет в себе греха. Все это примеры критики с благими намерениями.

"Вайшнава-нинда, или когда мы критикуем вайшнава" Бхактивинода Тхакур

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Если мотив осуждения – вдохновить преданного принять прибежище у лотосных стоп истинного вайшнава и оставить неискренних, так называемых, «проповедников» религии, то нет риска совершить садху-нинду (оскорбление святой личности) или вайшнава-апарадху (оскорбление вайшнава). В подобных случаях даже критика, напрямую направленная на какую-то личность, не несет в себе греха. Все это примеры критики с благими намерениями.
> 
> "Вайшнава-нинда, или когда мы критикуем вайшнава" Бхактивинода Тхакур


Проблема только в том, что незрелые преданные зачастую совершают ошибки, и пытаются этой цитатой оправдывать свою критику, особенно, пытаясь переманивать преданных из одной санги в другую.  :smilies:  Участь таких "благожелателей" как правило весьма печальна.

----------


## SergeiP

> Проблема только в том, что незрелые преданные зачастую совершают ошибки, и пытаются этой цитатой оправдывать свою критику, особенно, пытаясь переманивать преданных из одной санги в другую.  Участь таких "благожелателей" как правило весьма печальна.


Согласен.

----------


## ОльгаО

> О, щас еще умное скажу. Когда нет поблизости с кем общаться, можно лекции слушать. Тех, кому доверяете. В лекциях часто прям ответ приходит на то, что хотелось спросить, но не было возможности.


Да, согласна, я тоже вообще предпочитаю слушать лекции.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Образование также может быть препятствием, если человек считает себя очень умным, слишком высоко ценит свой интеллект и начинает очень сильно гордиться своей интеллектуальностью. Кришна описывает таких людей термином: майапахрита-гьяна - тот, чье знание украдено иллюзией.


Это если он себя считает слишком умным и самым умным :aaaaaaa:   Но речь идет просто об умных людях, способных помыслить масштабно, широко и глубоко.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Когда Господь Чайтанья давал наставления Рагхунатхе дасу Госвами, он произнес такие слова:

грамья-катха на шунибе, грамья-варта на кахибе
бхала на кхаибе ара бхала на парибе

Первая строка означает: "Не выслушивай и не распускай сплетен!". Интересно, что Господь Чайтанья избрал это своим первым наставлением. 

Что значит выслушивать и распускать сплетни? Вот некоторые примеры:

- Обсуждать в кругу преданных несчастья, трудности, духовные неудачи и т.д. и т.п., происшедшие в жизни другого преданного.

- Критиковать решения лидеров в кругу других преданных.

- Ябедничать руководителю на его подопечных в присутствии других, а также жаловаться на недостатки преданного тем лидерам, которым нет необходимости знать об этом.

- Вести разговоры на мирские темы или же обсуждать вопросы, не связанные с преданным служением.

- Выслушивать сомнительную информацию (типа "X сказал, что Y"), которая исходит из вторых, третих, четвертых и т.д. уст, и передавать ее другим. И так далее и тому подобное.

Сплетни относятся к категории вайшнава-апарадхи независимо от того, распускают их лидеры или обычные преданные, поэтому они являются серьезным препятствием на пути духовного прогресса. Если кто-то не способен контролировать свой язык, последствием этого будет то, что он не сможет контролировать и другие органы чувств. 

Последствия сплетен таковы:

- Подрывают доверие преданных друг к другу.

- Препятствуют развитию умонастроения служения.
Являются пустой тратой времени и энергии, которые принадлежат Кришне.

- В результате сплетен преданные совершают оскорбления по отношению друг к другу.

- Создают атмосферу враждебности и критики, результатом чего явится то, что старые преданные будут оставлять ИСККОН, а новые преданные не будут приходить.

Предложения:

Что делать, если кто-то рядом с вами распускает сплетни?
- Перевести разговор на другую тему, поправить его или же оставить его общество. 

Что же делать, если необходимо обсудить какой-то важный вопрос?
- Обсудить его с тем преданным, который имеет к этому непосредственное отношение. 

Как поступить, если возникла какая-то проблема в духовной жизни?
- Попросить о помощи близких друзей или вашего духовного наставника. Не нужно рассказывать о ней всем и каждому. 

Что делать, если возникла проблема в отношениях с руководителем?
- Обратиться к его непосредственному руководителю.

- Если хочешь обсудить какого-то преданного, делай это в его присутствии.

- Не обсуждай и не критикуй преданных, если это не входит в обязанности, порученные тебе Господом. Если же ты являешься руководителем, делай это только в присутствии этих преданных.

- Прославлять преданных можно всегда и везде. Однако жаловаться на них можно лишь их непосредственному руководителю и никому другому.

- Выслушивать сплетни и распространять их - одно и то же.

- Нельзя воспринимать на веру то, что не исходит из непосредственного источника. Не верь тому, кто говорит: "Один преданный сказал, что..." Вероятность того, что это правда, чрезвычайно мала

Шиварама Свами

----------


## Aniruddha das

Господь продолжaл: Однaжды твой брaт Уттaмa отпрaвится в лес нa охоту и, увлеченный этим зaнятием, будет убит. Твоя мaчехa Суручи, обезумев от горя, бросится в лес нa поиски его телa, но сaмa сгорит в лесном пожaре.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Дхрувa Мaхaрaджa отпрaвился в лес нa поиски Верховной Личности Богa, горя желaнием отомстить своей мaчехе. Мaчехa Дхрувы оскорбилa не простого человекa, a великого вaйшнaвa. Оскорбление лотосных стоп вaйшнaвa является сaмым тяжким из всех, известных в этом мире, поэтому Суручи было суждено потерять рaссудок, узнaв о гибели сынa, и войти в лес, охвaченный пожaром, чтобы сгореть в нем. Господь рaсскaзaл об этом Дхруве, поскольку знaл, что тот хотел отомстить своей мaчехе. Этa история должнa послужить нaм уроком: вaйшнaвa нельзя оскорблять ни при кaких обстоятельствaх. Нa сaмом деле это относится не только к вaйшнaвaм — никого не следует оскорблять без необходимости. Когдa Суручи оскорбилa Дхруву, он был еще ребенком. Рaзумеется, ей не было известно, что Дхрувa — великий вaйшнaв. Тaким обрaзом, онa нaнеслa ему оскорбление по неведению. Тот, кто окaжет услугу вaйшнaву, получит блaгие плоды своего поступкa, дaже если совершил его невольно, a тот, кто, пусть случaйно, оскорбит вaйшнaвa, неминуемо поплaтится зa это. Вaйшнaвы пользуются особым рaсположением Верховной Личности Богa. Достaвляя им удовольствие, мы рaдуем Верховного Господa, a огорчaя их, вызывaем Его недовольство. Шрилa Вишвaнaтхa Чaкрaвaрти Тхaкур в своих восьми стaнсaх, посвященных духовному учителю, говорит:  йaсйa прaсадад бхaгaвaт-прaсадaх — рaдуя духовного учителя, который является чистым вaйшнaвом, человек достaвляет удовольствие Личности Богa, a огорчaя духовного учителя, он не ведaет, кaкую учaсть готовит сaм себе. ШБ 4.9.23

----------


## Aniruddha das

Давая наставления Шриле Рупе Госвами, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сравнил преданное служение Господу с лианой. У лианы слабый стебель, поэтому для того, чтобы расти, она нуждается в опоре в виде другого дерева. Кроме того, пока лиана растет, необходимо всячески оберегать ее, чтобы она не погибла. Говоря о том, как нужно ухаживать за лианой преданного служения, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху особо подчеркивал, что ее необходимо оберегать от оскорблений, наносимых лотосным стопам вайшнавов. Такие оскорбления называют вайшнава-апарадхами . Апарадха значит «оскорбление». Тот, кто совершает вайшнава-апарадхи, перестает духовно развиваться. Какого бы высокого уровня в преданном служении ни достиг человек, если он нанесет оскорбление лотосным стопам вайшнава, все его достижения будут сведены на нет. В шастрах рассказывается о великом йоге Дурвасе Муни, который, спасаясь от последствий вайшнава-апарадхи, целый год метался по вселенной, и даже когда он в конце концов достиг Вайкунтхалоки и попросил защиты у Верховной Личности Бога, то получил отказ. Поэтому мы должны быть очень осторожными и стараться не наносить оскорблений лотосным стопам вайшнава . Самая тяжкая вайшнава-апарадха — это гурв-апарадха, оскорбление лотосных стоп духовного учителя. Среди оскорблений, которые можно нанести святому имени Господа, гурв-апарадха считается самым тяжким. Гурор аваджна шрути- шастра нинданам (Падма-пурана). Из десяти оскорблений святого имени самые серьезные — это неповиновение духовному учителю и поношение ведических писаний.

Самое простое определение вайшнава дал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху: вайшнавом следует считать человека, при виде которого мы сразу вспоминаем о Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне. В данном стихе говорится о вайшнавах и о брахманах . Вайшнав — это брахман, обладающий знанием, поэтому вайшнавов иногда называют брахманами- вайшнавами, брахманами-пандитами или вайшнавами и брахманами одновременно. Иными словами, вайшнав всегда является брахманом, тогда как брахман может и не быть чистым вайшнавом . Осознав свою духовную природу, брахма джанати, человек сразу становится брахманом . Представления человека, достигшего уровня брахмана, об Абсолютной Истине в основе своей являются безличными. Но когда брахман постигает Верховного Господа как личность, он становится вайшнавом. Вайшнав трансцендентен даже по отношению к брахману . С материальной точки зрения брахман занимает в обществе самое высокое положение, но вайшнав превосходит даже брахмана . И брахман, и вайшнав находятся на очень высокой ступени духовного развития. Качества брахмана перечислены в «Бхагавад-гите»: правдивость, уравновешенность, умение сдерживать чувства, терпимость, простота, знание Абсолютной Истины, непоколебимая вера в священные писания и применение брахманических качеств в повседневной жизни. А когда человек, обладающий всеми этими качествами, посвящает себя трансцендентному любовному служению Господу, он становится вайшнавом. Притху Махараджа призывает своих подданных, уже занятых преданным служением Господу, быть осторожными и не наносить оскорблений брахманам и вайшнавам. Оскорбления лотосных стоп брахманов и вайшнавов столь пагубны, что из-за таких оскорблений погибли даже потомки Яду, ближайшие родственники Господа Кришны. Верховная Личность Бога не прощает оскорблений, нанесенных лотосным стопам брахманов и вайшнавов. Случается, что цари или чиновники, облеченные огромной властью, проявляют неуважение к брахманам и вайшнавам, не ведая того, что подобные оскорбления неминуемо приведут их к гибели. ШБ 4.21.37 комментарий

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

Оскорблять вообще никого не надо если не хочешь себе испортить в большей или меньшей степени (зависит от силы нанесенного оскорбления) свою карму. Оскорбление же святых людей (т.е. вайшнавов) приводит к еще большим страданиям и деградации.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Как именно вайшнава-апарадха (оскорбление преданного Богу человека) разрушает духовную жизнь оскорбителя.  Взято из курса Бхакти-врикши", ступень "Шрила Прабхупада ашрая"

1) Все начинается с гордости

2) Ослепленный гордостью человек незаметно, в своих действиях, начинает пренебрегать другими. («Я выше их, поэтому имею на это право»). «Идет по головам других».

3) Из неосознанных действия гордеца становятся осознанными. Его ум начинает искать в других недостатки, оценивать окружающих, критиковать.
На этих первых трех стадиях у человека еще есть шанс поймать себя и остановится.

4) Но если человек вовремя себя не остановит, наступит момент, когда он скажет что-то неподобающе вслух, а это уже вайшнава-апарадха! После этого изменить что-то будет гораздо труднее. 

5) Вследствие вайшнава-апарадхи, вера человека в Кришну, гуру и в сам метод бхакти-йоги получает серьезные повреждения. Тогда оскорбитель покрывается невежеством, а затем у него появляются глубокие сомнения.

6) В результате нанесенных вайшнавам оскорблений, материальные желания такого человека становятся совершенно неуправляемыми и буквально разрывают его на части. И человек, чтобы осуществить их, ищет общество с более низкой системой ценностей. Общество, где он может грешить и при этом считать себя на высоте.

7) Центром материальных наслаждений является секс, поэтому кончается все обычно незаконным сексом. 

Если вы видели, как кто-то уходил с духовного пути из-за вайшнава-апарадх, то могли заметить, что схема всегда одна и та же.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Откуда эти цитаты?


Благие намерения бывают трех видов: желать блага тому, кого осуждают; желать блага для всех; и желать блага для самого себя.

Существуют три вида благих намерений:

1) намерение разобраться в чьих либо грехах благоприятно, если возникает из пожелания высшего блага этой личности;

2) анализ чужих ошибок будет причислен к благоприятным действиям, если нашим мотивом является благо всего мира;

3) и наконец, размышление над недостатками других ради собственного духовного благополучия тоже может быть благоприятным.

----------


## Галим

> Откуда эти цитаты?
> 
> 
> Благие намерения бывают трех видов: желать блага тому, кого осуждают; желать блага для всех; и желать блага для самого себя.
> 
> Существуют три вида благих намерений:
> 
> 1) намерение разобраться в чьих либо грехах благоприятно, если возникает из пожелания высшего блага этой личности;
> 
> ...


Это статья Шрила Сатчидананда Бхактивинода Тхакур

Переведено из журнала «Rays of the Harmonist», 2009 
(выпуск, посвященный Картике)
Изначально опубликовано в «Гаудия Патрике», год 7, выпуск 10.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Это статья Шрила Сатчидананда Бхактивинода Тхакур
> 
> Переведено из журнала «Rays of the Harmonist», 2009 
> (выпуск, посвященный Картике)
> Изначально опубликовано в «Гаудия Патрике», год 7, выпуск 10.




Изначально опубликовано в «Гаудия Патрике», год 7, выпуск 10.
Оригинал есть статьи?
Где ещё об этом пишет в своих книгах Бхактивинода Тхакур?

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

Столкнулся с ситуацией в интернете, когда один безумец проклял преданную и её Бога.
Отсюда вопрос: *не произнесённая вслух* апарадха имеет такой же губительный эффект?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Столкнулся с ситуацией в интернете, когда один безумец проклял преданную и её Бога.
> Отсюда вопрос: *не произнесённая вслух* апарадха имеет такой же губительный эффект?


А в Кали-югу такие "проклятия" действуют?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Апаратха расстраивает Господа, даже если она изнутри исходит и сидит там. Он же Параматма.

----------


## Светлана )

> А в Кали-югу такие "проклятия" действуют?


http://video.yandex.ru/#!/search?fil...82%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## Светлана )

Еще на тему проклятия

http://www.trainyou.lv/kto-nasilaet-...iga-27-04-2012
Проклятие означает невыполнение законов этой жизни.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guKxe5chIiw

из лекции "Три вида счастья от 12.02.2008" 
вопрос: "Как простить людей, которые очень сильно избили супруга на моих глазах?" 

Если люди избили очень сильно супруга на Ваших глазах, то вы должны им определить Ваше наказание. И это наказание обязательно сбудется.
 И нет смысла их - совершенно - прощать. То есть, это просто садизм - ни за что люди избили Вашего мужа на Ваших глазах. Нужно просто сказать:"Ты избил моего мужа на моих глазах ни за что! Ты помрешь через два года!". И это сбудется! Это не грех - это наказание за то, что человек так поступил. Это не является грехом - человек должен защищать своих близких. 
Веды описывают: если кто-то насилует жену на его глазах, и он не может ничего сделать, он может сказать этому человеку: ты умрешь. И Бог выполнит! Может он не в точности выполнит, но примерно он выполнит это обязательно. Если кто-то поджигает внаглую Ваш дом и сгорают близкие, или просто опасность это смертельная, Вы имеете право сказать этому человеку наказание, которое дальше будет осуществлено, больше или меньше. 
Только единственное, что я Вам хочу сказать, говорите наказание в соответствии с поступком человека.
 Допустим, кто-то нахамил Вашим близким - на смерть проклинать его не надо! это бессмысленно и глупо. Это грех.
 Но если Вы человеку скажете то, что он действительно заслужил, он потом это получит и будет Вам за это благодарен. Потому что если Вы его на болезнь, например, обрекли, он будет потом у Вас прощения всю жизнь просить. 
Он получит наказание от Вас, и он за это пострадает сначала, потом раскается. Понимаете? Поэтому это не является проблемой. 
Каждый человек должен знать, что если он совершает подлость, имеет право любой человек его за это наказать. И это не является грехом.

Вопрос из зала: "А близкого человека можно проклинать?"

Торсунов О.Г.:

 "Ни в коем случае! Допустим близкий человек Вас бросает - надо его простить изо всех сил постараться. 
Но если Вы подумаете: "Тебе также будет", то это сбудется. Но лучше так не делать. 
Потому что иногда близкий человек бросает, потому что невмоготу жить вместе. Так бывает по судьбе.
 Но если человек внаглую убивает на Ваших глазах Вашего близкого человека, Вы обязаны его наказать. Это Ваша обязанность - так защищает жена своего мужа."


из его лекции "Тайная сила женщины":

...С другой стороны, если женщина служит своему мужу и он ведёт себя мерзко по отношению к ней и она его проклинает, то это тоже сбывается. Проклятие – это не то, что кто-то там шепчет за углом, это придумали современные люди. Это вообще нигде не описано, что сглазили, испортили. Сглазить, испортить и проклясть можно только в тех случаях, если:

1. человек любит кого-то, а его предают. Допустим, женщина заботилась о муже, а он её предал, тогда она может его проклясть и это сбудется. Если женщина предала мужчину, то он тоже может её проклясть и это сбудется, если он заботился и любил её.

2. Если человек должен большие деньги, то его может проклясть тот человек, кому деньги не отдали.

Вот в этих случаях проклятия работают. Все остальные случаи – это глупость чистейшая. Так не бывает, бывает только по карме, если мне положено так, то и будет. Проклятия означает, что между людьми есть сильная связь и она срабатывает. Если  с вами человек не связан, то как он может на вашу психику сильно повлиять?

----------


## Светлана )

Как простить и покаяться. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpc-cOfUgMg

Раскаяние - и замок злой судьбы снимается.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycDdoSulgTA


когда нельзя требовать извинения за нанесенное оскорбление
http://audioveda.ru/audio?id=939

Это из «Рамаяны», из общения Дашаратхи с Картикой, с Каушальей, своей женой. Когда Господь Рам покинул Айодхью, то Каушалья, она возмутилась по поводу того, что ее муж не успокаивает ее. И муж, он, то есть Дашаратха начал просить прощения.

00:01:12 «О, Каушалья, я умоляю тебя, прости. Ты мягкая и никогда никому не причиняла зла, даже своим врагам. Женщины, верные своему долгу, видят в муже (и хорошем, и плохом) Бога. Царица, ты верна своему долгу и способна различить, что благородно, а что низко в этом мире. Несмотря на свое горе, ты не должна упрекать того, кто так несчастен». 
В ответ на мольбы несчастного царя Дашаратхи Каушалья залилась слезами, словно вода, хлынувшая по канавам после недавнего ливня. Возложив себе на голову руки царя, голосом, дрожащим от волнения и прерываемым рыданиями, она обратилась к нему: «Кивни головой, что ты простил меня. Я молю тебя, кладу свою голову к твоим стопам. Мольбы твои сразили меня, о царь. Я не достойна твоей пощады. Нет женщины более низкой, чем та, что позволила своему добродетельному супругу, почитаемому в обоих мирах, просить у нее прощения». 

00:02:28 То есть женщина не должна позволять добродетельному мужу просить у нее прощения. «Я знаю о своем долге, верный слову, и знаю о твоей честности. Боль о сыне заставила меня обратиться к тебе с такими словами. Горе лишило терпения, понимания. Горе разрушило все. Нет худшего врага, чем горе. Непредвиденный удар, нанесенный неизвестным противником, можно перенести. Но неожиданное горе, даже незначительное, пережить невозможно. Уже пятая ночь как Рама ушел в лес, что убило всю мою радость. Мне кажется, что прошло пять лет» .

00:03:20 Итак, давайте проанализируем этот эпизод. 
Первое:
 довольно удивительно, что, оказывается, женщина не должна заставлять просить прощения своего добродетельного мужа. Так гласят шастры.  жена Дашаратхи сама считает себя виновной и можно выделить несколько моментов в том, как она просит прощения. Во-первых, она говорит: «Я знаю о своем долге» .

00:04:06 «И знаю о твоей честности». То есть она знает, что он добродетельный человек. И знает о своем долге, что она не должна требовать у него просить прощения. Но дальше уже с позиция знания пытается объяснить ему, чтобы он ее простил. Она говорит: «Боль о сыне заставила обратиться меня к тебе с такими словами». То есть боль является фактором, который человек не способен иногда перенести и он может совершать оскорбления.

 То есть человеку, который в состоянии боли наносит оскорбление, мы должны прощать.

Также она говорит: «Горе лишило терпения, понимания, горе разрушило все. Нет худшего врага, чем горе».
 То есть, другими словами, второй фактор — это горе. Боль и горе - здесь все вместе слилось в одно. 

Следующий фактор — непредвиденный удар, нанесенный неизвестным противником, можно перенести. Но неожиданное горе, даже незначительное, пережить невозможно.

00:05:12 То есть. она говорит о том, что она неспособна была находится в состоянии покоя. Дальше она фактор времени указывает: что уже пятая ночь, как Рама ушел в лес. В состоянии горя это кажется, что прошло пять лет. Таким образом, с различных позиций она объясняет, почему она так поступила. И это и есть правильный способ просить прощения. 
Потому что человек может простить только с позиций разума. Так? Поэтому вот можно на примере авторитетных источников, как действуют святые люди, можно понять, как нам поступать.

Прощение Ямуны

00:06:03 Следующая тема. Больше я не нашел ни одного эпизода, когда бы человек не должен был просить, требовать просить прощения. 
То есть мы также не должны требовать просить прощения у своего духовного учителя, то есть я просто таких эпизодов не нашел.
 Мы не должны требовать просить прощения у верховной личности Бога, у старших преданных. 
Мы не должны требовать просить прощения у всех людей. Которые пользуются уважением и стоят, занимают более высокое положение. 
Связь умения прощать с другими качествами характера. 
Смирение спасает от гнева могущественных личностей. Эпизод из источника вечного наслаждения. Поскольку Ямуна вызвала, выказала такое смирение, она была польщена.

00:07:03 Тогда она приблизилась к Господу Балараме. И он вместе с гопи вошел в ее воды, подобно тому как слон входит в реку со своими подругами. Они долго оставались в воде и вдоволь насладились купанием. Как только Господь Баларама вышел из реки, богиня процветания поднесла ему прекрасные голубые одежды и золотое ожерелье. Мы видим, что Ямуна выказала смирение, и поэтому она была польщена. 
То есть причина оскорбительного настроения - это всегда гордыня. То есть, когда мы ставим себя выше других людей, тогда мы совершаем оскорбление. 
Когда мы занимаем смиренное положение - нет причины больше злиться, поэтому можно простить человеку. Так?
 Поэтому когда мы находимся в состоянии гнева, справедливого гнева по отношению к кому-то (хотя в шастрах говорится, что нет причины гневаться), вообще нет причины гневаться на кого-либо. 
Вот, кроме как оскорбление духовного учителя, оскорбление духовной личности Бога.

00:08:29 Поэтому, ну допустим, возьмем этот случай: есть причина еще гневаться святому царю или менеджеру, допустим, на своих подчиненных, духовному учителю на своего ученика. Но в любом случае: когда тот, на кого гневаются (допустим, старший), он занял смиренное положение, то в этом случае гнев должен быть остановлен. Потому что в этом случае уже все поменялось наооборот.

00:09:04 Понимаете? То есть оскорбление совершает уже тот, кто гневается, потому что он как бы занимает немножко более такую неконтролируемую позицию. 
Ну может быть не сразу он может быть остановлен, но по крайней мере через какое-то время. Так поступил сам Господь Баларама, он показал нам пример, как надо действовать. Хотя он уже достал свой кнут, начал тянуть к себе. Точно также поступил Притху Махараджа с Бхуми. Когда он в сильном гневе догнал ее, она осмелилась побежать от него; думала, что она от него убежит. Вот. Он догнал ее, и тогда она упала перед ним и смиренно попросила прощения. И объяснила ему, почему она так поступала, почему все высохло, почему все люди не получали положенное им, положенную им пищу. Потому что они использовали не в тех, не в правильном значении, для удовлетворения своих чувств.

----------


## Светлана )

Продолжение:
Бхуми все это объяснила, и Притху Махарадж простил ее. Терпение — это качество, которое рождается из высочайшей преданности к своему духовному учителю.
 А как это связано с прощением - мы сейчас увидим. 
Была такая история, про Хридойя Чайтанью. Сейчас прочитаем, сейчас о ней поговорим. 
Чистый преданный Хридой Чайтанья воспитывал ученика Шьямананду. И в какой-то момент Шьямананда, он погрузился в гопи-бхаву. И сакья-бхава - то, чем занимался Хридой Чайтанья - она осталась позади для него. И Хридой Чатанья был очень разгневан, он был очень разгневан на Шьямананду, потому что тот не следовал его наставлениям.

00:11:14 Он ему сказал, что «ты не должен заниматься гопи-бхавой, медитировать таким образом на Господа, на Господа. Это очень высокий уровень сознания». И между ними разыгралась такая сцена. К этому моменту Хридой Чайтанья был так разгневан, что он схватил ветку и начал хлестать Шьямананду по рукам, по ногам и спине. Весь в синяках Шьямананда упал на землю. Увидев в каком состоянии он находится, окружающие в гневе обратились к Хридойю Чайтанье: О госвами, что вы делаете? Не бейте его так. Вы дали волю своим чувствам, вы убьете его. Вы что, этого хотите? Кроме того, он прав: гопи-бхава — это вершина всех рас. Мадхурья-раса содержит в себе все остальные, поэтому сакья-бхава там присутствует». 

00:12:06 Шьямананде, то есть ученику, не понравилось, что они вмешивались: «Смотрите, какое его настроение!». «Не беспокойтесь за меня, - сказал он, - фактически это означает, что мой духовный учитель наконец заметил меня. Он беспокоится обо мне и не хочет, чтобы кто-либо затмевал его отношения с Кришной. Он так был поглощен своей конкретной бхавой, что думает, что я несправедлив к себе и погружаюсь в рабство в бхаву. Его намерения полностью духовны. И Джива Госвами даже сказал, что я должен воспринимать мои отношения с Хридойем Чайтаньей как особую милость Господа».. То есть, этот преданный, Шьямананда - он заслужил прощение, потому что он выказал высочайшее терпение.

00:13:05 То есть, это качество рождается из высочайшей преданности к своему духовному учителю. Когда человек сильно предан своему духовному учителю? Он способен очень сильно терпеть любые лишения. Мы знаем, что точно также как Шрила Прабхупада терпел лишения, проповедуя на западе. Существуют шесть пороков и шесть достоинств, которые являются синонимами. Вожделение - синоним чему? Достоинства - любовь. Гнев - прощение. Жадность - бескорыстие. Зависть - благожелательность. Высокомерие - смирение. И заблуждение - осознание.

Гнев и прощение  

00:14:01 Вот. Гнев — прощение. Вот эти два качества мы сегодня разбираем.
 То есть всегда - всегда - когда есть гнев, есть оскорбление. 
Всегда, когда есть оскорбление, должно быть прощение или проклятие. 
 Одно из двух. То есть, или терпение. То есть, так или иначе: если преданный терпит, то Господь наказывает. 
То есть, там, где гнев - есть прощение. Там, где вожделение - там есть любовь перевернутая. Жадность должна стать причиной бескорыстной деятельности. Зависть рождает благожелательность, если правильно использовать все. Высокомерие — смирение. Заблуждение сознания. Если мы испытываем вожделение, мы должны двигаться вперед и превратить его в любовь. Гнев - мы должны сделать из него вывод, что мы гневаемся, и мы должны воспитывать в себе противоположные качества прощения.

00:15:09 То есть, так человек, он не будет задумываться, что ему надо прощение воспитывать, но когда человек гневается, он несомненно начнет об этом задумываться. 
У преданного гнев рождает прощение. Это удивительное свойство преданного. Преданный способен на неправильное проявление своего сознания отвечать противоположностью. То есть он стремится к самоосознание. Поэтому когда он гневается, он естественным образом задумывается о прощении.
 И преданный, и материалист - он гневается, оправдывает себя. И прощение для него уходит и пропадает полностью. Жадность - когда преданный проявляет жадность, он стремится к бескорыстной деятельности. Когда преданный проявляет зависть - он пытается отказаться от нее полностью и настроится благожелательно.

00:16:05 Высокомерие преданного проявляется, рождает смирение.
 А заблуждение у него вызывает стремление к самоосознанию. Сейчас дальше продолжим связь качеств характера с темой прощения.
 Такая связь, пожалуйста, запомните ее тоже. Контроль тела, ума и речи рождает высочайшее качество, которое необходимо для каждого человека. Это качество называется терпимость, то есть когда человек контролирует себя. То есть, контроль — это означает терпимость. То есть, контроль — это значит, мы терпим. Мы контролируем - значит, мы терпим. Есть другой вид контроля, когда мы переключаем сознание. Это более высокий тип контроля.

00:17:02 Когда мы думаем о возвышенном. 
Это в том случае ,когда у нас появился вкус. Точно также, как из одного сосуда мы можем перелить воду в другой сосуд. А если мы не имеем другого сосуда, нам некуда переливать. Точно так же когда у нас появляется духовный вкус, мы можем перелить свое сознание на духовный план и потерять интерес к материальным привязанностям. Таким образом преданный контролирует себя. Это высший контроль. Но для того чтобы добиться его, надо заниматься преданным служением. Для этого надо вырабатывать в себе терпимость. То есть, терпимость — это низший такой вид контроля, но он просто необходим. И когда преданный достигает максимальной концентрации на духовном, он становится абсолютно терпимым, его невозможно вывести из равновесия. Например, есть такое высказывание Господа Индры - когда он сражался с одним асурой, он сказал, «что раз ты проявил такую стойкость, тебя невозможно было сломить, стойкость концентрации на Господе, я сделаю заключение, что ты чистый преданный Бога. Потому что по-другому, ни один тип личности не способен к такой терпимости, к такой стойкости».
http://audioveda.ru/audio?id=939

----------


## Светлана )

Как управлять своим гневом?

00:19:07 [Торсунов О. Г.] Правильно. Давайте ситуацию возьмем. Вот смотрите, ситуация такая: совершено, нанесено оскорбление. То есть, естественным образом задето наше ложное эго. Первая наша реакция, правильная наша реакция - что это? Правильная реакция, первая правильная реакция? Терпимость. Человек терпит. Надо сначала терпеть. Чтобы простить человека, надо сначала стать на платформу разума. Когда нас выбили из платформы разума, когда гнев вспыхнул, нет платформы разума - как будешь прощать, чем будешь прощать? Нечем прощать. Вот. Первое, что надо сделать - надо начать терпеть. Это у человека единственное, что он может сделать.

00:20:02 Он больше ничего не успеет сделать. Вот начинают - мы можем сообразить, что начинают нас оскорблять? Можем. Этот момент можно уловить. Любой человек может уловить этот момент. Начинают оскорблять с самого начала. Так? Согласны со мной? Вот начинают оскорблять. «Ага, меня оскорбляют». Можно уловить. Сразу надо включать терпение. Как включать терпение? Кто знает, опыт какой-то есть?
[Из зала] Не отвечать ему.
[Торсунов О. Г.] Не отвечать вообще, просто молчать. Хороший опыт.
[Из зала] Ну вот мне тоже не надо. Покинуть это место.

00:20:50 [Торсунов О. Г.] Покинуть это место — самый лучший вариант. [смеется с залом]. Значит, надо додуматься. Чтобы покинуть, надо додуматься. Чувства уже привязаны, уже язык высовывается, хочется уже сказать что-то ему в ответ. Там, знаете, есть такой способ - это, это, этот способ контроля чувств - он, он применяется в пранаяме, в таких, ну, в более низших ступенях йоги. Раджа-йога. То есть, что надо сделать? Надо зажать чувства. Это делается остановка дыхания. То есть, когда начинают оскорблять, надо остановить всю деятельность чувств, надо остановить речь, можно даже глаза закрыть. Надо, да. Надо остановить чувства. Надо перестать слушать. Вот. Правильно, правильно, Показывать не надо. Потому что это очень трудно. Надо перестать слушать, надо перестать дышать. Просто замереть как бы.

00:22:00 Напрячься. Замереть, остановить чувства. Перестать реагировать. Забронироваться. Понимаете? Это действие идет из того, что человек понимает, насколько гнев силен, что гнев не замедлит выйти. И это самое ужасное. Гнев - он разрушает духовную жизнь. Поэтому человек должен в этот момент сразу - раз, задержать дыхание, закрыть рот. Хочется сказать - не говорит ничего. Вот так. Это называется терпение, терпимость. Человек начинает терпеть. Следующий этап.
[Из зала] Джапу читать.
[Торсунов О. Г.] Джапу читать? [смеется]. Да, обратиться к Кришне, правильно. То есть мы обращаемся, мы просим Кришну о помощи, мы обращаемся к Кришне. То есть мы не к Нарасимхадеву обращаемся, а к Кришне. [смеется]. Мы к Кришне обращаемся. Следующий этап. Правильно.

00:23:08 Затем, когда мы обращаемся к Кришне, мы переключаем сознание, у нас успокаивается сознание. Это следующий этап. Когда успокоилось сознание, мы должны - следующий этап: мы должны заняться, выйти на платформу разума. Мы должны объяснить причину, оправдать человека, который совершил оскорбление. Должны объяснить, почему так получилось у него. Самому себе. Вот. Когда вы уже начали объяснять, почему так получилось - в этом случае мы уже вышли на платформу самоконтроля. Про терпение — это самый первый этап самоконтроля. Вот. Прощение идет после терпимости. То есть, человек может прощать всех, если он обретает качества терпимости.

00:24:06 А вот в описании игр Господа Чайтаньи, во всех этих книгах описывается, что преданные обладают максимальной терпимостью. То есть, они способны терпеть все. преданный способен терпеть все, даже когда его убивают. Преданный способен вытерпеть все. После прощения идет удивительное качество. Преданный перестает терять время. То есть, когда преданный входит в состояние всепрощения, он, это всепрощение, это состояние смирения, он перестает, перестает впадать в состояние увлеченности, как бы иллюзорности.

00:25:07 То есть, он терпит. Он всех прощает. Так как он не совершает оскорблений, ум становится чистым. И чистый ум уже понимает, что можно делать, что нельзя. Тогда преданный нацеливается на то, что нужно делать, и он перестает терять время. Это следующее качество после прощения он приобретает. Когда человек не прощает, он теряет время на обсуждение других людей, то есть он начинает заниматься политикой, двойственностью, начинает обсуждать всех: эти плохие, эти делают не так, надо делать так. И он очень много времени тратит на это. Так? Человек, который способен прощать - он выходит из состояния двойственности, он контролирует себя все время. Он думает: «Нет, я не буду заниматься этим, этим, этим». Он ни на кого не сердится, поэтому его ум сосредоточен на самом главном. Поэтому он будет заниматься самым главным, ни кого не обсуждая, не занимаясь праджалпой.

00:26:10 Вот. Следующее: после того, что он перестает терять время, он отвлекается от наслаждения чувств. То есть, ему нет, у него нет желания наслаждать свои чувства. И следующий этап: преданный освобождается от ложной гордости. Вот. Это описано все вот Маханидхи Свами. А это описано в Шримад Бхагаватам (11.23.32). Благодаря контролю тела, ума и речи увеличивается качество терпимости. Затем проявляются следующие качества друг за другом: Прощать другим, никогда не терять время, отрешенность от наслаждения чувств и отсутствие ложной гордости.
http://audioveda.ru/audio?id=939

Простите, что так длинно цитирую, просто очень уж сейчас это важно.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

Дорогие женщины!
Проклятья и вся *периферия* стОят отдельной темы. Вопрос был об апарадхе произнесенной и набранной на кл-ре. Поскольку я знаю, что Маха-мантра читаемая *вслух* имеет гораздо больший эффект, чем *про себя*. Звук имеет бОльшую силу, это как _желание_ *обдумываемое* - и *оформленное в Заявление* и _поданное на подпись_.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Мадхвачарья со ссылкой на ведические писания говорит, что, если человек оскорбляет преданных Господа и не учится тому, как вести себя с ними, Господь Вишну сам возводит препятствия на пути такого человека, чтобы тот не смог войти в Его общество. (ШБ 11.12.1-2 комментарий)

----------


## Ади Раса дд

Харе Кришна, Анируддха прабху! Примите мои поклоны. Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Скажите, пожалуйста, как быть в ситуации, когда преданная не прощает,
говорит, что мои извинения не искренни и что я даже своими извинениями себя хочу поставить
выше? ...у меня смешанные чувства. Нужно ли просить прощения и за то, в чем ты не виноват,
и нужно ли вообще просить прощения, если тебя в ответ начинают унижать? Или преданный - это тот,
кто считает себя виновным, даже если не виновен?....тяжело уже от того, что ты неправильно понят,
и принимать дополнительно унижения - еще сложнее. Спасибо за ответ заранее.

----------

